# Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis



## RobertHorn (19. April 2011)

*Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,820632


----------



## Soureal (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Wow 95%


----------



## Saybia (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

95%?? Wow, vielleicht warte ich doch nicht, bis das Spiel etwas billiger ist... *staun*


----------



## genFlame (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

95%!!!!!!!!!!! - um es nochmal zu betonen


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Wow. Das dachte ich mir auch. Aber ich wäre auch schon fast enttäuscht gewesen, wenn die Wertung unter 90% (ehrlich gesagt unter 92%        ) gelegen hätte. Valve selbst meinten schließlich auch es sei das beste (Singleplayer-)Spiel, das sie je gemacht haben. Auch wenn es nur Marketing ist, erwartet man dann natürlich trotzdem viel. Offenbar zurecht.     

Meine Retail-Version kommt dank Amazon-Verspätung leider erst morgen (zumindest möchte ich stark hoffen, dass sie dann auch wirklich hier ankommt).

Ich mag den Test gar nicht lesen aus Angst vor (kleinen) Spoilern. Ich werde ihn gleich einmal vorsichtig überfliegen, und dann, wenn ich selbst durch bin, genau lesen und vermutlich kommentieren.    

Wurde der Koop-Modus hier auch getestet und zählt somit mit in die Wertung?     
Dann würde mich stark interessieren, ob Singleplayer oder Koop-Modus besser gefallen hat, denn der Fokus im Marketing auf den Koop war ja wirklich groß.

Wenn mir die Frage schon im Test beantwortet wird, dann bitte ich um Verzeihung, würde mich aber dennoch über eine kurze Antwort hier freuen.     


Edit: Okay... also Koop wurde auch getestet. Und er ist sehr gut. Das habe ich rauslesen können. Bis zum Wort GLaDOS, da habe ich wieder aufgehört, ich möchte wirklich gar nichts von der Story wissen hier... also nochmal die Frage. Singleplayer oder Koop, was hat mehr Spaß bereitet?


----------



## FrraGGel (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Valve versteht es Meisterwerke zu erschaffen. Ich bereue keine Sekunde die Entscheidung es über Steam vorbestellt zu haben.


----------



## Odin333 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Verfluchtes Amazon!
Ich muss noch bis morgen warten.

@hotflo
40€ für ein 95% - Spiel (weltweite Wertungen) sind ja wohl wirklich nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

In den Tiefen des Internets bin ich auf folgendes Bild gestoßen:
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg

PC Version ... finde den Fehler. 

Wo sind die ganzen Crysis 2 Kritiker jetzt, die sich über den Startbildschirm massiv aufgeregt haben?


----------



## Saybia (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Verfluchtes Amazon!
> Ich muss noch bis morgen warten.
> 
> @hotflo
> 40€ für ein 95% - Spiel (weltweite Wertungen) sind ja wohl wirklich nicht zu teuer.


Da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu, deshalb hab ich mir auf Steam gleich mal das 2er-Pack für meine Partnerin und mich gekauft... konnte ja vorher nicht wissen, dass es tatsächlich soooo überragend ist. Hatte man ja von Crysis 2 auch gedacht *hust* ... Ich freu mich auf den Koop Spaß!


----------



## FlorianStangl (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Soureal schrieb:


> Wow 95%


   Ja, auch WoW (Cataclysm) hat 95% bekommen: Test

scnr


----------



## Andi030 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

ich spiele gerade portal 2 auch die beste entscheidung es auf steam gekauft zu haben , echt geil!


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

WEEETEEEEEEFFFFFF???


----------



## RobertHorn (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Edit: Okay... also Koop wurde auch getestet. Und er ist sehr gut. Das habe ich rauslesen können. Bis zum Wort GLaDOS, da habe ich wieder aufgehört, ich möchte wirklich gar nichts von der Story wissen hier... also nochmal die Frage. Singleplayer oder Koop, was hat mehr Spaß bereitet?


Die Frage ist leicht zu beantworten: Beides ist auf seine Weise gleich spaßig.
Der Einzelspieler hat eben eine tolle Geschichte mit witzigen Momenten, der Koop dagegen begeisterte uns durch die fordernden Rätsel, die teils eeeecht knackig schwer waren. Da gibt es dafür dann aber keine ausgedehnte Story. Lachen wirst du trotzdem dauernd 
Und das Gefühl, gemeinsam einen dieser fiesen Räume bewältigt zu haben, ist großartig.


----------



## Sheggo (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Rabowke schrieb:


> In den Tiefen des Internets bin ich auf folgendes Bild gestoßen:
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg
> 
> PC Version ... finde den Fehler.
> ...


   die Portierung nach "Please don't turn off your PC" wäre auch nicht besser. wer kann schon so behämmert sein und an sowas auch nur denken?
könnten sie auch schreiben "Please don't insert a salami in your CDROM"

ist halt noch aus den alten Konsolenzeiten...

@Topic:
liest sich sehr gut. habe Portal 1 nie gespielt und vlt sollte ich mir beide Teile doch mal anschauen...


----------



## DerHerm1988 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Haha der schlütti kriegt sich nich mehr ein xD   bereust schon gegangen zu sein?


----------



## BlackDead (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich der Koop-Modus?
Kann man die einzelnen Levels auswählen und zusammen lösen? 
Ich habe nicht wirklich die Zeit 5 Stunden am Stück zu spielen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

oh man.. ich will dieses spiel *argh* .. dumm nur das ich in ein paar wochen ne wichtige Prüfung hab und mich jetzt zwingen muss, dass ding so lang nicht zu kaufen.
Sehr guter Test *thumpsup*


----------



## picard47 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Hört sich ja wirklich gut an, aber ich kann mich nicht so recht überwinden, für ein zugegebenermaßen aufwendiges Knobelspiel über 40€ auszugeben. Ich glaube, ich warte bis zur Budget Version.


----------



## redaim33 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Mann... muss ich schlecht sein...
Ich habe für Portal gut und gerne 6 Stunden gebraucht.

Ansonsten: Das klingt natürlich schon mal sehr gut. Auf Valve ist Verlass..


----------



## Soulja110 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

95% wow! auch wenns OT ist aber kann man den koop modus auf der konsole auch im splitscreen zocken?


----------



## Sheggo (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

für alle Finanzmuffel gibt auch ne kostenlose Flash-Version
http://armorgames.com/play/107/portal-the-flash-version

ist ganz witzig


----------



## Metalhawk (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Habe heute morgen vor der Arbeit schon paar Minuten gespielt "Steam vorausladen ftw"
Der Anfang ist von Spielwitz und Atmosphäre her echt Klasse. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Rest.


----------



## Omega_1 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

leute es wird zeit fur video-reviews, ich hab kein bock so viel zu lesen


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



> leute es wird zeit fur video-reviews, ich hab kein bock so viel zu lesen






Jegliches Video zu Portal 2 würde spoilern.  Und wenn dir das schon zu viel Arbeit ist ist das Spiel eh nichts für dich 



> 95% wow! auch wenns OT ist aber kann man den koop modus auf der konsole auch im splitscreen zocken?



ja, ps3 weiß ich nicht aber xbox definitiv

@pcgames: fixxt bitte den Editor D: wenn man mehrere Quotes reinkopiert verschmilzt alles zu einer einzigen :/


----------



## King2500 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Bah. Mit euren Screenshots spoilert ihr ja echt jeden. 

(Gut, dass ich es schon durch habe *g*)


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



King2500 schrieb:


> Bah. Mit euren Screenshots spoilert ihr ja echt jeden.
> 
> (Gut, dass ich es schon durch habe *g*)


Der einzige weg das du es schon durchgespielt haben könntest ist ne Raubkopierte Xbox version


----------



## kornhill (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Grossartiger Test. War am überlegen ob ich ihn überhaupt lesen will. Aber echt gut. Hab 2h gespielt. Stimme bis jetzt voll überein und fühle mich in keinster Weise irgendwo gespoilert. Sehr nice!


----------



## brandy95 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

is des nicht die höchste wertung,die pcgames jemals verteilt hat?


----------



## N7ghty (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> King2500 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bah. Mit euren Screenshots spoilert ihr ja echt jeden.
> ...


   Portal ist seit 21 Uhr am gestrigen Tag auf Steam freigeschaltet. Damit kann ers gespielt haben


----------



## RobertHorn (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



brandy95 schrieb:


> is des nicht die höchste wertung,die pcgames jemals verteilt hat?


Nicht ganz. Half-Life 2 hat damals 96% bekommen, allerdings gab es da unsere Motivationskurve noch nicht. MIT Motivationskurve ist Portal 2 somit das höchstbewertete Spiel.


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > King2500 schrieb:
> ...


 Ist es nicht ^^ Es wurde um 6/7 morgens i-wann freigeschalten. Kann dir auch links zu Foren schicken in denen noch um 3 Uhr nachts diskutiert wurde wanns denn nun freigeschalten wird


----------



## baiR (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Valve ist der beste PC Spieleentwickler von allen.    

Ich hoffe zur E3 gibt es endlich mal etwas zu Half Life 3 zu sehen.

Ich bin jetzt mal neugierig was ihr unter einer guten Story versteht. Ist die vergleichbar mit dem ersten Teil? Wenn ja, Portal hatte nämlich meiner Meinung nach storytechnisch gar nichts zu bieten.


----------



## siggy1992 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

WAS 95% ich glaube ich muss mir ma eben en neues spiel kaufen


----------



## RobertHorn (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



baiR schrieb:


> Valve ist der beste PC Spieleentwickler von allen.
> 
> Ich hoffe zur E3 gibt es endlich mal etwas zu Half Life 3 zu sehen.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mal neugierig was ihr unter einer guten Story versteht. Ist die vergleichbar mit dem ersten Teil? Wenn ja, Portal hatte nämlich meiner Meinung nach storytechnisch gar nichts zu bieten.


Es wird schwierig, diese Frage zu beantworten, ohne zu spoilern. Aber das Spiel hat eine echte Handlung. Nicht nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Testräumen. Man erfährt viel ... Hintergrundgeschichte.


----------



## Parady (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Hm.. die Metacritic Userwertungen kommen auf 3.8 von 10 Punkten (66 Wertungen). Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.  Soll ja auch nur eine Spielzeit von 3-4 Stunden haben (laut den Spielern). Ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten. Die ganzen 95er Pressewertungen kommen mir schon fast unseriös.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

naja
aber User-Wertung dann im Gegenzug Seriösität unterstellen zu wollen ist aber auch schon eher ein Oximoron und, es kann kein Zufall sein, das im Wort Oximoron auch Moron drin steckt, denn manchmal muss man sich bei den Wertungen an den Kopf fassen was da "Kritisiert" wurde, denn die sind dann so Objektiv wie Demagogen


----------



## Curschten (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Habs grad eben zuende gespielt, war nach geschätzten 4 Stunden durch. 
Und es war erstklassig. Leider nicht besonders lang, aber durchweg ein tolles Erlebnis.

Also die 50 Euro haben sich durchaus gelohnt. Und ich hab noch nicht mal den Coop-Modus gesehen, mal schaunw as da noch kommt.

Also ich kann es nur weiter empfehlen. Doppelt so gut wie Teil 1, besonders Storytechnisch erste Sahne mit viel Witz in den Dialogen.


----------



## RoninX87 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Sehr guter Test! Freu mich auch auf das Spiel, allerdings sind 50€ - egal wie gut es ist - einfach zu viel, wenn man bedenkt, was Portal 1 gekostet hat (man hats quasi gratis bekommen)...ich vermute einfach mal , dass es in einem halben Jahr nicht mal die Hälfte kosten wird.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



RoninX87 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Test! Freu mich auch auf das Spiel, allerdings sind 50€ - egal wie gut es ist - einfach zu viel, wenn man bedenkt, was Portal 1 gekostet hat (man hats quasi gratis bekommen)...ich vermute einfach mal , dass es in einem halben Jahr nicht mal die Hälfte kosten wird.


man muss nur etwas aufmerksam sein, dann bekommt man fast jedes "most-wanted" game entweder bei ner aktion von amazon oder bei mediamarkt/saturn etc günstiger. um paar beispiele zu nennen, das war bei crysis 2 so -> mediamarkt 45 euro (saturn sogar 39,99€) für die limited edition am releasetag und das war jetzt auch bei portal 2 so -> amazon vor ca 3 wochen für 39€ zum vorbestellen inkl. gutschein für teil 1.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> 95% wow! auch wenns OT ist aber kann man den koop modus auf der konsole auch im splitscreen zocken?
> 
> ja, ps3 weiß ich nicht aber xbox definitiv


PS3 auch


----------



## Peter23 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Uff, das ist eine der besten (die beste?) Wertung die eine Spiel bekommen hat.
Der Text ist ein einziges Loblied. Vielleicht sollte ich mir Portal 2 anschauen. Gibt es schon jemanden der das Spiel hat und diesen extrem guten Eindruck bestätigen kann?


----------



## Curschten (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Peter23 schrieb:


> Uff, das ist eine der besten (die beste?) Wertung die eine Spiel bekommen hat.
> Der Text ist ein einziges Loblied. Vielleicht sollte ich mir Portal 2 anschauen. Gibt es schon jemanden der das Spiel hat und diesen extrem guten Eindruck bestätigen kann?


ja habs durch, jedenfalls den singleplayer. Coop noch nicht ausprobiert.

Storytechnisch klasse, mit ner guten Portion humor. Es passiert durchgänig irgendwas, die Rätsel sind fordernd. 
Wenn den test gelesen hast muss man eigentlich nicht mehr dazu sagen. Es ist einfach klasse.
Also, ja ich kann das urteil von dem test nur bestätigen.

Wenn dir der 1. teil gefallen hat wirste den lieben.
Einziges Manko das Abenteuer dauert nur ca. 4-5 Stunden(ohne Coop). Zumindestens habe ich solange gebraucht. Aber das ist von Spielertyp zu Spielertyp ja ziemlich unterschiedlich.


----------



## Samisil (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Supergeiles Spiel, hat die 95 absolut verdient!!! Hab's mir gestern gleich bei MMOGA gekauft und bei Steam runtergeladen. Die Nacht war kurz, nur 3 Stunden Schlaf *ächz* Aber das ist es wert!!! ^^ (Und wann kommt jetzt endlich HL2 Ep3???)


----------



## RockstarOrigin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Das spiel hat die 95 prozent wirklcih verdient ;eines der besten spiele aller zeiten Ist jeden cent wert  der größe kritikpunkt ist und bleibt die länge


----------



## Dyson (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Portal interessierte mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich, mit einer Kanone Ein- und Ausgangsportale an die Wand ballern kann doch nicht fordernd sein, geschweige denn Abwechslungsreich...

Aber gut, 95% und nur positive Kritiken, wird es halt es doch gekauft.

Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch für welches System, PS3 oder PC... Splittscreen Coop geht das wirklich nur mit der PS3 Version?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



brandy95 schrieb:


> is des nicht die höchste wertung,die pcgames jemals verteilt hat?


Half Life 2 hatte 96% bekommen. Wing Commander 3 damals auch 96% und Quake 3 95%. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Portal 2 sich auch bei diesen  Spielen einreihen wird. Scheint ja wirklich genial geworden zu sein.


----------



## N7ghty (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Dyson schrieb:


> Portal interessierte mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich, mit einer Kanone Ein- und Ausgangsportale an die Wand ballern kann doch nicht fordernd sein, geschweige denn Abwechslungsreich...


   Hast du Portal überhaupt mal gespielt? Das war ein klasse Spiel, auch wenn man "mit einer Kanone Ein- und Ausgangsportale an die Wand ballert". Erst spielen und dann meckern


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Dyson schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Portal interessierte mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich, mit einer Kanone Ein- und Ausgangsportale an die Wand ballern kann doch nicht fordernd sein, geschweige denn Abwechslungsreich...
> ...


allerdings
ich meine mal ehrlich, wenn man das so runter bricht, dann kommen wir bei so ähnlich dämlichen Sachen raus wie:"Fussball ist doch total dumm, da rennen auch nur 22 Männer nen Ball hinter her"//"Formel 1 ist doch langweilig, die fahren ka immer nur im Kreis"

Ich mein, am Ende macht man das alles zwar nur so, aber mal ehrlich, jeder hat mal Fussball gespielt und wenn´s in Sport war das letzte mal und es ist halt nicht alles


----------



## MikeToreno (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Schön, dass euch Portal 2 gefällt, aber der Test liest sich zu 100% wie ein Werbeartikel! Pfui!


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> Schön, dass euch Portal 2 gefällt, aber der Test liest sich zu 100% wie ein Werbeartikel! Pfui!


äh ja, schön das dir Portal 2 nicht gefällt, in _Ermangelung_ von Kritik ließt sich aber dein Posting zu 110% wie ein billiger Flame
merkste was?


----------



## MikeToreno (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Man wird ja wohl nach einem harten Arbeitstag noch billig flamen dürfen


----------



## RobertHorn (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> Man wird ja wohl nach einem harten Arbeitstag noch billig flamen dürfen


Nö. Pfui!


----------



## N7ghty (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



RHorn schrieb:


> MikeToreno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man wird ja wohl nach einem harten Arbeitstag noch billig flamen dürfen
> ...


   Also ich werd das Spiel erst spielen und dann flamen, das nenn ich mal vorbildlich.


----------



## Starcook (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Maybe you'll find someone else, to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa.
That was a joke. Haha. Fat chance. 

 Ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## ice-routher (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

eine sache gefällt mir an diesem artikel nicht ich kann mir das spiel nicht kaufen bzw. das kann ich eigentlich schon nur zeit zu spielen hab ich keine, aber wenn sich das ändert, dann is es sofort gekauft.


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Enisra schrieb:


> MikeToreno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön, dass euch Portal 2 gefällt, aber der Test liest sich zu 100% wie ein Werbeartikel! Pfui!
> ...


   Ich hätte sogar Kritik am Spiel - wäre aber allessamt spoiler. Aber dennoch ist es ein von vorne bis hinten gepolishtes Spiel


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

nu joa
du kannst die ja üben, aber nur wenn du ne Spoilermarkierung drüber legst


----------



## Koprolalie (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Für alle die das SPIEL IN ENGLISCH haben, aber den UNTERTITEL IN DEUTSCH haben möchten. Einfach in der Konsole: "cc_lang german" eingeben (OHNE "")
Bzw. "cc_lang english" wenns wieder englisch sein soll.

P.S. Klappt bei allen Source Engine Spielen

mfg


----------



## baiR (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Dyson schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Portal interessierte mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich, mit einer Kanone Ein- und Ausgangsportale an die Wand ballern kann doch nicht fordernd sein, geschweige denn Abwechslungsreich...
> ...


Ja. Manche Spielprinzipien oder eher gesagt Spiele versteht man einfach nicht, man muss sie einfach zuerst einmal spielen. Bestes Beispiel ist Plants vs Zombies. Ich habe mich, als ich das Spiel immer gesehen habe gefragt wieso das Spaß machen soll. Als ich es ausprobiert hatte war ich süchtig nach dem Spiel und habe es mehrere Tage und Stunden am Stück gezockt.
Portal war einfach episch. Ist aber auch klar, ist halt ein Valve-Spiel.    

Zu deiner Frage Dyson, welche Version du dir kaufen sollst. Kauf dir doch einfach die PS3 Version, dort ist ein Downloadcode für die PC Version mit enthalten. Sogar ich werde mir das Spiel höchstwahrscheinlich für die PS3 kaufen und das obwohl ich "noch" keine PS3 besitze.



N7ghty schrieb:


> RHorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MikeToreno schrieb:
> ...


Nicht nach einen Valvegame denn dann bist du ihrer nicht würdig. Pfui!


----------



## Nilssont27 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich der Koop-Modus?
> Kann man die einzelnen Levels auswählen und zusammen lösen?
> Ich habe nicht wirklich die Zeit 5 Stunden am Stück zu spielen.


  Für jedem Spieler (bzw. "Forschungspartner") mit dem du Co-op zockst, wird ein eigener Spielstand angelegt. Nach jeder Kammer wird gespeichert. Das bewältigen einer Kammer schalte die nächste frei. Bewältigte level kann man auswählen und erneut zocken.

PS: die 95 % sind echt verdient. Wer Zocken als Hobby nennet, muss Portal 2 gezockt haben. Habs jetzt nach ca. 5 h durch und selten hat mich ein Spiel so begeistert. Mach mich jetzt mit nem Freund an den Co-op.
dreifachen hoch auf Valve, was die anfangen ist gold wert.


----------



## Dyson (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



baiR schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage Dyson, welche Version du dir kaufen sollst. Kauf dir doch einfach die PS3 Version, dort ist ein Downloadcode für die PC Version mit enthalten. Sogar ich werde mir das Spiel höchstwahrscheinlich für die PS3 kaufen und das obwohl ich "noch" keine PS3 besitze.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Welch ein Hype? Welch "seriöse" Wertung? Muss ja! Es ist ja schließlich Valve! Ganz ehrlich, ich fand Portal 1 schon stinklangweilig! Selbst wenn die Wertung 100% für Portal 2 betragen würde, bekäme Valve keinen Cent für dieses Spielprinzip von mir! Und 50€ für ein 5-Stunden-Spiel schon 100mal nicht! Naja die Spieler lassen sich heutezutage eben gerne verarschen! Da lobe ich mir Knobelspiele in Form von Adventures aus den 90er, die teilweise Spielzeiten über 25 Stunden hatten.    

Insgesamt haben mich Spiele wie Plants vs Zombies, World of Goo, Trine und Braid 100mal mehr beeindruckt als Portal!  Schade, dass diese Spiele nicht von Valve sind. Sonst hätten sie allesamt ne Wertung von 200%!!!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Welch ein Hype? Welch "seriöse" Wertung? Muss ja! Es ist ja schließlich Valve! Ganz ehrlich, ich fand Portal 1 schon stinklangweilig! Selbst wenn die Wertung 100% für Portal 2 betragen würde, bekäme Valve keinen Cent für dieses Spielprinzip von mir! Und 50€ für ein 5-Stunden-Spiel schon 100mal nicht! Naja die Spieler lassen sich heutezutage eben gerne verarschen! Da lobe ich mir Knobelspiele in Form von Adventures aus den 90er, die teilweise Spielzeiten über 25 Stunden hatten.
> 
> Insgesamt haben mich Spiele wie Plants vs Zombies, World of Goo, Trine und Braid 100mal mehr beeindruckt als Portal!  Schade, dass diese Spiele nicht von Valve sind. Sonst hätten sie allesamt ne Wertung von 200%!!!


Dann hätten sie vielleicht von dir eine Wertung von ... "200 von 100", interessant.
Wie dem auch sei. Ich frage mich, was erlaubst du dir eigentlich?

Es mag ja sein, dass *dir* das Spiel nicht gefällt. Es ist aber auch Fakt, dass das Spiel jeder Menge Spielern gefallen hat. Hier unseriöse Wertungen bzw Vergabe von mehr Punkten vorzuwerfen, da das Spiel von Valve ist, ist absoluter Blödsinn und auch eine Frechheit (Ergänzend: wo das Spiel doch übrigens auf der PS3 auch Top-Wertungen einfährt, aber der erste Titel von Valve ist, der auf der Plattform erscheint).
Portal 2 wird, das steht schon fast fest, kostenlose Inhalte bekommen und ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand in 5 Stunden Singleplayer und Koop durchgespielt hat. Der Koop Modus hat bei Portal 2 eine hohe Priorität, das war auch kurz nach Ankündigung klar und deshalb sollte die Spielzeit auch zusammengezählt werden. Man muss sich schon bewusst sein, dass Portal 2 eben nicht nur ein Singleplayer-Spiel ist, wenn man es sich kauft. Außerdem wird (oder hat schon) Portal 2 ein Tool bekommen, um mal wieder eigene Maps, zu entwerfen, was, wenn es nach mir ginge sogar auch noch zum Spielspaß hinzugezogen werden könnte, da es mir persönlich viel Spaß bietet. Das muss man natürlich nicht so sehen, bewertet werden soll ja auch nur das, was schon da ist. Dennoch muss mans ich bewusst sein, dass auch so ein Mod/Mapping-Tool nicht selbstverständlich ist und es viel Arbeit und Zeit kosten kann, so eines für die Massen tauglich zu machen.
In diesen acht, neun Stunden Spielzeit (ohne kostenlose DLCs und User-Maps) wird man übrigens offensichtlich auch noch sehr gut unterhalten - besser als in so manch anderem 15 Stunden Spiel (vielleicht kein schönes Argument, aber es ist trauriger Fakt). Mir geht es nach Spielspaß und nicht nach Dauer des Spiels.
Ich liebe beispielsweise auch BIT.TRIP BEAT oder Windowsill (und auch Plants vs Zombies, World of Goo, Trine, die übringens auch nur etwa 7 Stunden bei anfangs 15-20€ Preis haben). Fantastische Indie-Titel, die man in weniger als einer Stunde durchgespielt hat. Sie strotzen einfach vor Kreativität und witztigen Ideen und das ist es mir wert.
Das muss auch nicht jeder so sehen, aber ich würde mich doch auch nicht darüber beschweren, wenn die Spiele andere Wertungen bekommen würden, als ich das erwarte und mangelnde Seriöstität vorwerfen. Das ist doch lächerlich.

Wenn es dir nur auf Spielzeit ankommt, dann solltest du dich wohl lieber mit Rollenspielen beschäftigen, damit kannst du dich dann auch 70 Stunden beschäftigen für einen einzigen Durchgang und dann gibt es noch Wiederspielwert. Oder du schaust dir mal die Seite gog.com (good old games) an, denn dort werden sehr viele Klassiker für gute Preise oftmals mit Windows 7-Kompatibilität (und immer mit Vitsa und XP) angeboten.
Man hofft übrigens darauf, dass noch im Herbst dieses Jahres Electronic Arts als Partner für gog dazu kommt, dann also auch die ganzen berühmten Klassiker wie die Indiana Jones- oder Maniac Mansion-Reihe angeboten werden. Aber schon jetzt gibt es viele andere Spiele dort im Angebot, viele Klassiker, viele mit hoher Spielzeit. Also vielleicht schaust du dich mal lieber dort um, als hier so einen, Verzeihung bitte, Blödsinn von dir zu geben, weil das hier nicht deiner Meinung entspricht (und das, obwohl du es nicht einmal selbst getestet hast).

Falls du hierauf antworten solltest, dann würde ich dich noch um eine kurze Erläuterung hierzu bitten:


> [...] bekäme Valve keinen Cent für dieses Spielprinzip von mir! Und 50€ für ein 5-Stunden-Spiel schon 100mal nicht!


Der zweite Teil ist klar. Aber was meinst du mit dem ersten? Das Spielprinzip? Ein Knobelspiel in Ego-Perspektive mit jeder Menge Humor? Dafür zahlst du nicht, lobst aber direkt danach andere Knobelspiele? Oder ging es dir auch dabei nur um die Spielzeit?


----------



## DestinysHand (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Haha gestern erst meinte nen Kumpel zu mir er hätte nach den ersten 5 Levels auch 100 Euro für das Game ausgegeben.
Vorher meinte er 70 Euro würde er auch locker machen.
Der Typ issn waschechter Promapper und ist auf das Mapping und das Leveldesign quasi nicht klar gekommen ...^^
Darauf hin hab ich mir das Spiel gekauft.
Und ich bin bisher nicht enttäuscht worden.
Bin im SP jetzt auf Lvl 6.
Bisher fand ich es zwar etwas zu einfach aber ich denke es wird noch knackiger werden ..hoffe ich jedenfalls.
Die "neue" Source Engine ist definitiv sehr gut gelungen.
Und ein Konsolenport ist das Letzte was mir bei dem Game eingefallen wäre.
Aber sich dermassen darüber zu streiten ist für mich komplett Hirnbefreit.
Mal im Ernst wenn jemand an etwas Spass hat ,sollte man das einfach so akzeptieren können und nicht in Rage geraten weil dies die Eigene Meinung nicht deckt...
Das ich hier jetzt fast das selbe lese wie bei einem COD Titel überrascht mich jedenfalls sehr...
Hand aufs Herz : kommt mal klar ihr BOBS ...LOL


----------



## elDevanthar (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Hi, 
sorry, wenn ich hier kurz euer Streitgespräch unterbreche...

Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel zugelegt  (btw mein erster Vollpreistitel seit Gothic 3  ) und bin bisher super begeistert. Genau meine Art von Humor ("sag Aaapfeeel - ja, das war nah genug dran...") und das Spielprinzip (ich kannte Portal vorher nur von Hörensagen) find ich klasse.

Ich hätte jetzt allerdings noch eine bobfrage zum koop Modus: Braucht man dafür zwei Versionen des Spiels oder kann man diesen auch über Lan oder Splitscreen (ich rede von der PC-Version) mit einer Kaufversion spielen? Würde das game gerne mit meinem Bruder zocken, er hat allerdings keine Lust, noch mal den Vollpreis zu zahlen.

Wie gesagt, ist wohl ne Bobfrage und nein, ich hab mir gestern Nacht den koop Modus nicht angeschaut. Also wenn die Spieleinstellungen meine Frage beantwortet hätten, dann entschuldigt... Bin allerdings gerade auf der Arbeit und jetzt kam mir die Frage in den Sinn.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Splitscreen ist nur auf Konsolen möglich - eigentlich.
Hier gibt es einen Guide, den ich selbst aber nicht getestet habe, wie man auch auf dem PC im Splitscreen-Modus spielen kann. http://forums.steampowered.com... 

Wenn du über LAN/Internet spielen möchtest, vermute ich mal, dass du eine zweite Kopie benötigst, da auch die zweite Kopie üblicherweise an einen (anderen) Steam-Account gebunden werden muss und man nicht ein und dieselbe Kopie an zwei Accounts binden kann.

So wie ich das sehe, scheint die oben verlinkte Anleitung soweit zu funktionieren. Wenn noch Probleme dabei auftauchen, kann man ja ohne weiteres dort seine Fragen stellen und bekommt offenbar auch recht zügig eine Antwort.
Scheinbar gibt es hier und da Probleme mit einem XBOX360-Controler, wo der rechte Analog-Stick nicht funktioniert im Splitscreen-Coop am PC. Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe (habe den Thread nur überflogen), gibt es auch dafür schon Abhilfe in Form einer config-Datei.
Also einfach mal durch den Thread lesen, falls es Probleme gibt.


----------



## TBF (20. April 2011)

*Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Hm. Ich kenn ja euer Testsystem^^
Für den Preis und die Spielzeit ist es mir aktuell zu teuer. Auch bei ner 95er Wertung. Und bevor jetzt jemand kommt und meint "das ist doch mittlerweile normal": Ja, das weiß ich, schlimm genug. Genau aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch nie die hochgelobten Spielerperlen aus dem Shooterbereich, wie die CoD-Reihe gekauft, und bisher lag ich damit auch noch nicht falsch.
Allgemein sollte man die Spielzeit im Verhältnis zum Preis auch irgendwie in die Wertung einfließen lassen. Ich will ja nicht bestreiten, dass Portal 2 ein Topspiel ist, ich habs ja auch noch net gespielt, um das bewerten zu können. Aber 95 bei der Spielzeit? Ich weiß net...


----------



## RobertHorn (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



TBF schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kenn ja euer Testsystem^^
> Für den Preis und die Spielzeit ist es mir aktuell zu teuer. Auch bei ner 95er Wertung. Und bevor jetzt jemand kommt und meint "das ist doch mittlerweile normal": Ja, das weiß ich, schlimm genug. Genau aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch nie die hochgelobten Spielerperlen aus dem Shooterbereich, wie die CoD-Reihe gekauft, und bisher lag ich damit auch noch nicht falsch.
> Allgemein sollte man die Spielzeit im Verhältnis zum Preis auch irgendwie in die Wertung einfließen lassen. Ich will ja nicht bestreiten, dass Portal 2 ein Topspiel ist, ich habs ja auch noch net gespielt, um das bewerten zu können. Aber 95 bei der Spielzeit? Ich weiß net...


Ich meine, dass bei Portal 2 die Spielzeit massiv subjektiv ist. Ich persönlich habe, ohne dass ich das Gefühl hatte zu trödeln oder zu hängen, etwa 8 Stunden benötigt. Einige sagen hier aber, dass sie es in vier Stunden geschafft haben, was ich wirklich schnell finde. Außerdem muss man den Koop-Modus noch mit dranrechnen, der etwa sechs Stunden beschäftigt. Das finde ich insgesamt doch recht ordentlich, oder nicht?


----------



## TBF (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



RHorn schrieb:


> TBF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm. Ich kenn ja euer Testsystem^^
> ...


für heutige shooter mag das wie gesagt stimmen.
ich halte es für 50 Euro für zu kurz. Das ist aber allgemein mmN ein Problem bei Spieletests. Man denke nur mal an CoD MW 2 oder das noch kürzere Black Ops.


----------



## phantomspawn (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

P_o_rtal steht drauf, P_o_rtal ist drin - Und zwar in XXL! Valve hat mir das geliefert (und noch viel mehr), was ich mir aufgrund der Screenshots und Videos vorgestellt habe. Ich hatte schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr so einen verdammten Spaß & Lacher bei einem Game. Schon allein der Anfang ist zu göttlich.
Ich hab' rund 8 Stunden für die Kampagne gebraucht, wobei es da min. ein Rätsel gab, an dem ich wohl ungefähr 'ne Stunde dran saß. Der Co-Op Modus hab ich mir dann natürlich auch noch gleich angeschaut. Den fand ich bisweilen "nur" ganz okay - aber musste dort leider auch auf "Random"-Spieler zurückgreifen. Mit einem festen Zockerpartner oder RL-Freund macht der Co-Op Modus sicher wesentlich mehr Spaß - vor allem in Verbidung mit TeamSpeak, Skype oder dergleichen.
Challenge oder Advanced Maps für Solospieler, wie in P_o_rtal (1), sucht man vergeblich.

Zudem find ich den InGame-Store nicht sonderlich toll. Warum gibt es bei einem brandneuen Titel bereits am Release-Tag Sachen im InGame-Store zu kaufen? Da der Co-Op Modus bisher "nur" rund 6 Stunden Rätselspaß liefert, ohne jegliche Belohnungen (außer Steam-Achievements), macht ein Item-Paket von aktuell 35€ nicht sonderlich viel Sinn. Auf den Store bzw. die Items hätte man vielleicht bis zum ersten DLC warten können - und ich hoffe, der DLC kommt bald (  ).

_Fazit:_
_Ich kann jedem dem Portal (1) gefallen oder eine devote Ader hat, den 2. Teil nur wärmsten Empfehlen.
_


----------



## Alexgucky (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Portal 2 ist genial ....

aber es gibt keine Bonuskarten.... Errungenschaften sehe ich nur bei Steam.... im Spielmenü selbst kann ich die nicht einsehen......

Ohne Bonuskarten ob es denn auch usermaps geben wird  bezweifle ich mal....
Schade ansonsten ists ja ein gutes Game... wenn auch ein bischen teuer....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## spike00 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Warum ist da ne Kartoffel an der Portalkanone?....Portal goes green oder wat? XD

Und der Wertng von PC Games stehe ich noch skeptisch gegnüber....wie wir alle wissen wird Robert Horn bei Valve - Spielen schwach ^^


----------



## Parady (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



TBF schrieb:


> RHorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TBF schrieb:
> ...


Ich denke das immer so: Pro Stunde Spielzeit zahlt man 10€. Das finde ich massivst überteuert. Selbst aktuelle Kinofilme mit oller 3D Technik sind da deutlich günstiger     Als Vergleich: Ein 3D Kinofilm kostet normalerweise 10€ und bietet 2 Stunden unterhaltung, also 5€ die Stunde kostet der Spaß.  Aber nunja, dieses Spiel befindet sich ja aber in einem Genre, wo man über die Spielzeit streiten kann, also eine kleine Grauzone, deshalb mecker ich da auch nicht und warte einfach, bis es wieder erschwinglicher wird und für meine Verhältnisse "fairer" wird.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Parady schrieb:


> Ich denke das immer so: Pro Stunde Spielzeit zahlt man 10€. Das finde ich massivst überteuert. Selbst aktuelle Kinofilme mit oller 3D Technik sind da deutlich günstiger        Aber nunja, dieses Spiel befindet sich ja aber in einem Genre, wo man über die Spielzeit streiten kann, also eine kleine Grauzone, deshalb mecker ich da auch nicht und warte einfach, bis es wieder erschwinglicher wird und für meine Verhältnisse "fairer" wird.


ja ne, aber ein Film läuft zwar nur 2h, aber auch definitiv 2h wohin gehend ein Portal nicht nur 5h dauert sondern teils auch deutlich länger
außerdem kostet das Spiel schonmal nur 40€, das sind dann schonmal nur noch 8€, alleine dadurch das man den richtigen Preis nimmt und nimmt man jetzt einmal Portal 2 zum durchspielen mit Multiplayer und nicht durchhetzen hat man schon einen Preis von nur noch 3,33€ wenn man insgesamt 12h braucht

Das ist echt das schöne an solchen Milchmädchenrechnungen, man muss nur die Zahlen verändern um das ganze schon wesentlich besser aussehen zu lassen ohne den Faktor das Portal 2 ein geiles Spiel zu verändern


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> 1. Ich frage mich, was erlaubst du dir eigentlich?
> 
> 2. Es mag ja sein, dass *dir* das Spiel nicht gefällt.
> 
> ...


1. Was bistn du für einer? Hier darf jeder User seine Meinung posten! Also Ball flach halten!

2. Korrekt!

3. Achso, weil es anderen gefällt "muss" es mir auch gefallen? Sehr logisch!

4. Ahja? Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder? Wie blauäugig kann man sein? 

Spielzeitungen ist natürlich gar nicht daran gelegen weiterhin ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu den Top-Herstellern zu haben! Nein, nein! Es gibt da keine Gefälligkeiten! Gibts ja nirgends! In keiner Branche! Neiiiiiiin! Wach auf! Hinter den Kulissen läuft viel mehr ab als du denkst! Da wird so viel gemauschelt, dass sich die Balken biegen! Nicht nur hier, sondern überall! In der MEdienlandschaft allgemein! Schließlich will man ja auch in den kommenden Jahren noch Probe-DVDs erhalten, Sneak-Peaks bei Valve veranstalten usw.! 

Ich wette, dass es auch Redakteure bei der PCGames gibt denen Portal nicht soooooo superduper gefällt! Sei es wegen dem Humor, dem Spiel-Genre, der Spielzeit oder was auch immer! Im Ergebnis ist aber klar, dass lieber ein Valve-Fanboy-Redakteur den Test schreiben sollte! Denn Valve wäre bestimmt nicht amused, wenn in der PCGames ein 75% Test veröffentlicht wird! 

Eine Meinung ist immer subjektiv! Das sollte klar sein! Um dennoch etwas mehr "Objektivität" fördern zu können, wäre es lobenswerter Spiele von 2-3 Leuten testen zu lassen und eine Schnittmenge der Meinungen zu bilden, statt einem Fanboy die Lizenz zum Schreiben zu erteilen! Denn so ist im vorherein klar, dass der Test einer Lobeshymne gleicht und kaum,  sofern es denn geht, "objektive Ansätze" besitzt!  

Wie dem auch sei, würde man per Zufallsgenerator 3 Redakteure aussuchen und ein Spiel testen lassen hätte Portal statt 95% vielleicht nur 85% oder 70%! Da man Valve aber Honig um den Mund schmieren muss und von solchen Geschäftsbeziehungen "lebt", wird das Produkt des Branchenriesen glorifiziert!

Jegliche Tests haben also heutezutage nicht mehr viel mit "Seriösität" zu tun, da man "abhängig" ist und "viel zu verlieren" hat! Stelle dir nur mal vor PCGames testet Portal 2 und vergibt magere 75%! Valve ist sauer und beendet daraufhin die Zusammenarbeit mit Computec! Folge: Man darf nicht mehr über ihre Produkte berichten! Während andere Zeitschriften zukünftig über Half Life 3, Portal 3 und und und schreiben und sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen, würde die PCGames in die Röhre gucken!

Aber ich lasse dir den Traum von der schönen heilen Welt!


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> ...


Wenn ich mir deine letzten Beiträge so ansehe, fällst du hauptsächlich durch eine sehr aggressive Tonart auf.
Nehme dich bitte ein wenig zurück, wir befinden uns hier nicht im Krieg.


----------



## Basshinzu (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Geniales Spiel. Knobeln und Lachen verpackt in toller Atmosphäre und wunderschönen Musikstellen. Danke Valve!


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ich frage mich, was erlaubst du dir eigentlich?
> ...


ahja
Und du hast auch irgendwelche Intelligente Argumente die du Vorbringen willst?
Nur so: Etwas Meinung zu schimpfen bedeutet nicht das man hemmungslos Flamen kann, auch muss ich dich Enttäuschen aber DU bist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Spieleuniversums und es tut mir Leid dir diesen glauben zu nehmen, denn dein Text drückt doch schon irgendwie aus, dass das scheinbar wirklich glaubst, u.a. in dem deine Meinung zu Portal als Maßstab dafür nimmst dass die von der PCGames geschmiert wurden, was ein schwerer Vorwurf ist und auch ganz ganz schnell sehr teuer werden könnte wenn das anderen an den Kopf wirfst.
Auch dein Dritter Punkt ist Prima, denn nur weil dir es nicht gefällt muss das nicht auf alle zutreffen

Also, wenn wirklich was Brauchbares dazu beitragen willst, schreib was am Spiel schlecht ist und dir nicht gefallen hast und wirf nicht mit Behauptungen um dich die eher an Verschwörungstheoretiker erinnern als wie an richtige Kritiker, immerhin sind deine einzigen Begründungen zu deiner These die, das dir Portal 1 nicht gefallen hat und der Verschwörungsteil, der dummerweise so bloß den, sagen wir mal grob so, den ganzen Rest der Zeitschriften ausklammert? Immerhin ist das wie bei TDU2 ja auch so, das alle anderen auch den Teil so mies bewertet haben, was von den ganzen "Kritiker" auch geflissentlich ignoriert wurde ebenso ignorierst du den Fakt das Dungeons, zu dem´s auch ne Sneak Peak gab mit satten 63% bewertet wurde, dem nach müsste das Spiel ja auch mindestens ne 80 hätte bekommen müssen


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


   Aggressiv? Nur weil ich nicht der Meinung der Mehrheit bin? Und weil ich keine Watte-Bäuschchen werfe?


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Enisra schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> ...


Das sind genau die Antworten die ich liebe! Mein erster Post in diesem Thread bezog sich nur auf das Spiel Portal 2. Ich habe keinen einzigen User persönlich angesprochen! Danach werde ich persönlich angegriffen (wie auch in deiner Antwort; Stichwort: Mittelpunkt des Spieleuniversums bla bla bla)! Antworte ich darauf ist es Geflame!?!

Fakt ist eher, dass manche nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass es tatsächlich Leute wie mich gibt die ein 95%-Spiel nicht interessiert und nicht kaufen!  Wenn man hier immer nur positive Kommentare lesen will, dann soll man das "offiziell" ankündigen! Wo kommen wir dahin, wenn User die das jeweilige Spiel nicht mögen, nicht mehr posten dürfen? Verschont mich mit Antworten wie: "Warum postest du überhaupt was?" Dann müssten die ganzen Crytek-Threads hier nämlich komplett gesperrt werden! "Dort" wird geflamed ohne Ende! Ich habe mich lediglich über zu kurze Spielzeit und übertriebende Bewertung beschwert! Ist eben meine Meinung!


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

neeein
du bist überhaupt nicht Aggresiv
Außerdem vermisse ich immer noch *Argumente* um dich wirklich ernst nehmen zu können oder auch so auch ne Erklärung dazu das deine "Argumente" irgendwie doch nicht so toll sind oder meine Fehler sind, also du meinst dass das Fehler wären und weniger darüber zu jammern das man dich angreift, denn nur so als Bonustipp, das würde deinen Kritikern den wind aus den Segeln nehmen

Naja,
 wie immer; wenn wieder nicht gescheit darauf anworten kannst, also ohne
 Argumente die deine Thesen bekräftigen, erwarte keine Antwort


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > in dem deine Meinung zu Portal als Maßstab dafür nimmst dass die von der PCGames geschmiert wurden, was ein schwerer Vorwurf ist und auch ganz ganz schnell sehr teuer werden könnte wenn das anderen an den Kopf wirfst.


Teuer? Allenfalls kommt üble Nachrede gem. § 186 StGB oder Verleumdung gem. § 187 StGB in Frage. Ich kann dich aber beruhigen! Beide Tatbestände sind auf Grund meines Postings nicht erfüllt! Zudem würde sich der Staatsanwalt totlachen, wenn er auf Grund meines Foreneintrages ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten und danach Anklage erheben soll! Unsere Gerichte sind ja auch überhaupt nicht überlastet! Lol! Manchmal sollte man vielleicht Ahnung von der Materie haben, bevor man postet!


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Enisra schrieb:


> neeein
> du bist überhaupt nicht Aggresiv
> Außerdem vermisse ich immer noch *Argumente* um dich wirklich ernst nehmen zu können oder auch so auch ne Erklärung dazu das deine "Argumente" irgendwie doch nicht so toll sind oder meine Fehler sind, also du meinst dass das Fehler wären und weniger darüber zu jammern das man dich angreift, denn nur so als Bonustipp, das würde deinen Kritikern den wind aus den Segeln nehmen
> 
> ...


Habe keine Plan was du von mir willst? Ich habe doch doch gar nicht angesprochen! Wovon redest du nur!  Welche Argumente? Zu was? Welche Fehler von dir? Häh? Dein Text ist ziemlich unverständlich! 

Was ich von Portal 2, dessen Spielzeit und Anschaffungspreis halte, habe ich bereits kurz zusammengefasst! Allerdings war es nicht meine Intention eine umfassende Rezension über das Spiel zu schreiben


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > neeein
> ...


 *facepalm*
das nun echt nicht schwer zu verstehen und nicht unverständlich, du hast das nur in dem Posting drüber ignoriert denn es fehlen immer noch Argumente dazu warum Portal 2 schlecht sind und Belege warum Valve den Robert (und alle anderen verständlich auch) geschmiert hat


----------



## Stephan1982 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> das nun echt nicht schwer zu verstehen und nicht unverständlich, du hast das nur in dem Posting drüber ignoriert denn es fehlen immer noch Argumente dazu warum Portal 2 schlecht sind und Belege warum Valve den Robert (und alle anderen verständlich auch) geschmiert hat


Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob Portal 2 schlecht ist! Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet! Ich habe das Game ja gar nicht! Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich es zu dem Preis nicht kaufen würde, mir schon der Vorgänger nicht gefiel und die Bewertung übertrieben vorkommt! Liest du meine Postings überhaupt?

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass Robert, den ich übrigens sehr sympathisch finde, von Valve geschmiert wurde. Das würde bedeuten, dass er Geld etc. für einen guten Test bekommen hat! Das weiß ich nicht! Ich habe allgemein in den Raum gestellt, dass es Gefälligkeiten und Abhängigkeiten gibt, nach dem Motto: "Eine Hand wäscht die andere!" Robert Horn hat ja uach schon oft erzählt wie cool er die Leute von Valve findet! Wäre also ziemlich unlogisch, wenn er deren Spiel plötzlich zerreissen würde. Die Spielezeitschriften wissen doch von alleine, dass man es sich nicht mit großen Herstellern verscherzen sollte! Da muss nicht erst Geld fließen!


----------



## Luzif3r (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

völligst übertrieben diese Wertung! GTA 4, COD-Teile, etc. alles Meisterwerke die hier zurecht sehr gut bewertet worden. Jetzt kommt aber ein Spiel, mit völlig veralteter Grafik, einem eintönigen Spielsystem (inovativ ist es keine Frage!)und bekommt ne 95er Wertung? Diese gute Frau hat nichtmal nen Vernünftigen Bewegeungsablauf, das sieht aus wie bei Pacman! 
ich sehe in der tat 3 Positive aspekte: Inovation, Charaktere und Witz, aber auch die oben genannten unbestreitbaren negativaspekte!
Bei anderen Spielen wurde mit der Lupe nach fehlern gesucht und hier wird über grobe schnitzer (z.b.Grafik) einfach mal weggesehn. Da darf sich die Redaktion über die schon gefallenen bestechungsvorfürfer nicht wundern! 
Übrigens, im vergleich zu anderen Spielen ist so ein game doch ratz fatz entwickelt. Auf Grafik muss kaum geachtet werden, die Spielewelt ist schön Linear (was bei jedem anderen Spiel komischerweise immer negativ bewertet wird, nur hier nicht) zieht mal zum Vergleich GTA 4 rein was das fürn aufwand ist son game zu entwickeln.

Portal 2 soll besser sein als Crysis 2  das muss man sich mal reinziehen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

*@Stephan1982:* Schön, dass du meinen Kommentar in dieser Weise auseinanderplflückst, nur die Argumente meinerseits rauspickst, die dir gerade passen und dazu auch noch falsch deutest.
"Was erlaubst du dir", habe ich gefragt und du denkst, es geht mir darum, dass du deine Meinung niedergeschrieben hast? Falsch. Ich lese gerne verschiedene Meinungen... aber hast du mal deinen Tonfall beachtet?

Mit meinem (von dir ernannten) dritten Punkt, sagte ich aus, dass viele Spieler Portal lieben und ohne weiteres bei der Wertung zustimmen würden. Du bist da vermutlich ganz klar in der Minderheit mit deiner kleinen, nennen wir es Schimpf-Rede.
Es klang und klingt immer noch ganz stark danach, dass du eine unseriöse Wertung vorwirfst, weil dir Portal 1 nicht gefallen hat und damit logischerweise (, wie du es ja so nett ironisch ausgedrückt hast) Portal 2 auch nicht gut sein kann.
Also wäre mein erster Vorschlag, bevor du behauptest: Spiele das Spiel selbst - irgendwann.
Und wenn es dir dann tatsächlich nicht gefällt, dann darfst du gerne weiter behaupten (oder wie wäre es mit argumentieren?), was allerdings immer noch nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass viele Spieler diese hohe Wertung unterschreiben würden.
Du magst dann noch immer nicht dazu gehören, völlig in Ordnung, aber Fakt ist, dass es viele gibt, die zustimmen würden bei dieser angeblichen Überbewertung und du weiterhin ziemlich alleine mit der Behauptung darstehen würdest.
Zusammengefasst: Du hast eine andere Meinung, gut, aber viele unterstützen die hohe Wertung und würden dabei wohl nicht einmal an "überbewertet" denken - Fakt! Vielleicht hast du mich ja jetzt verstanden.  Ich habe keine Lust, das weiter zu erläutern.


Wie dem auch sei. Auch du vermutest nur und kannst keinerlei Beweise für irgendetwas erbringen.

Oh, habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Deine Positiv-Beispiele von Spielen (Braid, Plants vs Zombies, World of Goo) haben hier bei PCGames übrigens Wertungen von 88%, 90% und 90% erhalten - und liegen damit sogar (teilweise) über Portal 1 (89. Ich habe alle vier (mit Portal 2 fünf) Spiele auch hier, würde dem auch ohne weiteres zustimmen, denn alle bieten viel Kreativität und Humor und gehen damit nicht nur in die gleiche Richtung im Genre, sondern für mich auch beim Spielspaß. Das ist meine Meinung zu deinem Valve-Bonus. 
Da kannst du so lange versuchen mich als Träumer zu bezeichnen, wie du möchtest -  ich bringe immerhin Zahlen und Fakten. Überraschung.


Und nun als Schlusswort noch. Ich finde, ein wenig "Blauäugigkeit", die du mir in großem Maße vorwirfst, schadet absolut nicht, solange man bei den wirklich wichtigen Dingen einen klaren Kopf (und klare Augen) behält - in dieser so heilen Welt, schadet man sich selbst ansonsten nur.


PS: Meine Singleplayer-Spielzeit von Portal 2 beläuft sich auch etwa 6-7 Stunden Ich denke mal, bei acht Stunden bin ich durch. Ich habe das Spiel aber auch sehr genossen bisher und mir Zeit gelassen, hatte aber wie Robert Horn nie wirklich das Gefühl, dass ich mal irgendwo sehr lange festhing. Dann noch der Koop-Modus mit einem Freund zusammen, darauf freue ich mich sehr. Ich denke, ich würde bisher.. ja.. 92% geben. Allerdings erwarte ich noch etwas vom bevorstehenden Singleplayer-Finale und dann natürlich vom Koop-Modus, denn erfahrungsgemäß steigt der Spielspaß enorm, wenn man sich gemeinsam über Erfolge freuen kann oder über Fehlschläge lachen.
Wenn man strikt nach Preis pro Spielstunde (und nicht nach Spielspaß) geht, dann dürfte man sich auch keine Musik-CDs (etwa eine Stunde für 15€) und keine DVDs oder BluRays (10-20€ (?) für 2 Stunden Unterhaltung) kaufen. Geht man hier bei Portal von 9-10 Stunden Gesamt-Spielzeit im Durchschnitt, da viele ja auch schneller spielen als ich, aus... dann komme ich etwa auf den gleichen Preis pro Stunde.
Möglicherweise kaufst du, Stephan1982, die auch keine andere Medien, mag ja auch sein und ist auch dein gutes Recht, aber das Argument wollte ich dennoch angebracht haben. Musik hört man öfter und Filme kann man sich ab und zu immer mal wieder ansehen? Spiele kann man auch immer mal wieder spielen. Portal 2 beispielsweise bekommt kostenlos viele neue Maps (Map-Editor und möglicherweise kostenloser DLC) und auch die Story hat durchaus Wiederspielwert.

Genug geplaudert, gute Nacht.    


*Edit @ Luzif3r:*
Na gut, kleiner Nachtrag. Sehe ich das richtig, dass du zwar von mehreren Negativpunkten sprichst, aber doch fast nur nur die ganze Zeit die Grafik bewertest?   Also ich dagegen finde die Grafik beispielsweise klasse und war positiv überrascht! Die Animationen von Chell könnten besser sein, ja, aber du siehst den Charakter vielleicht 1% der Spielzeit. Besonders die Licht und Schatteneffekte haben mich beeindruckt (und außerdem wieso ein Spiel aufgrund von Grafik bewerten? Solange es keine groben Grafikfehler gibt (Bsp: fehlende Texturen), die die Atmosphäre beeinträchtigen, gibt es keinen Grund den Spielspaß herunterzustufen).
Und ich glaube, du liegst weit daneben, wenn du sagst, dass Portal 2 sich schnell entwickeln ließe. Du hast es wirklich selbst gespielt, ja? Das Level-Design ist außerordentlich komplex. Alleine die ganzen Stellen, an denen verhindert werden muss, dass der Spieler an Orte gelangt, an die er nicht kommen soll. Das macht Unmengen an Arbeit. Besonders die Konzept-Phase muss bei einem solchen Spiel lange dauern. Man muss schließlich dafür sorgen, dass Langzeit-Motivation da ist, dass eine Lernkurve da ist, dass das Spiel seine Höhepunkt hat und danach nicht uninteressant wird, dass die Rätsel aufgehen, sie nachvollziehbar sind, sie aber auch fordern, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad langsam ansteigt, aber nicht zu schnell, etc, etc.
Das stelle ich mir unglaublich auswendig vor.

Die größte Schwäche von Crysis 2, so habe ich er oft gehört, seien die ersten Spielstunden, die ja.. schon fast unmotivierend sind, sodass man sich durchbeißen muss, aber es anschließend dafür genial wird. Das hat Portal 2 für mich und offensichtlich auch für den Tester und andere Spieler hier ganz klar nicht. So etwas schlägt natürlich spürbar in die Wertung.
Und auch hier muss man sich wieder vor Augen halten, dass alles nur Meinungen sind. Dir gefällt Crysis 2 besser, jemand anderem gefällt Portal 2 besser, einem weiteren beide in etwa gleich gut... ich will dir da auch gar nicht reinreden.   
Zum Lesen wäre es aber schöner, wenn du so etwas wie "Meiner Meinung nach" an das "Überbewertet" rangehängt hättest, was so aus deinem Beitrag irgendwie nicht hervorgeht - aber immerhin kommt es mir bei dir auch nicht so vor, als würdest du mir bzw andere deine Meinung aufdrücken wollen.   

Ah, die Linearität hattest du noch angesprochen. In manchen Spiele würde sich Open World vom Spielprinzip anbieten, in machen wirkt die Linearität irgendwie einengend (Schlauchlevels), besonders wenn es konstruierte oder gar unsichtbare Wände gibt. Bei Portal... da stimmt das aber einfach alles. Es passt zur Story, es passt zur Umgebung, es passt einfach zum gesamten Spielprinzip. Es gibt hier überhaupt keinen Grund das zu kritisieren. Mal abgesehen davon, bin ich mir fast sicher, dass schon bald die erste Speedruns mit alternativen (schnellen) Lösungswegen der Kammern erscheinen werden, also wirkt es vielleicht sogar nur linear, mal abwarten. 
Außerdem gibt es beispielsweise in Testkammer 8 und 4, denke ich, relativ offensichtliche Möglichkeiten das Spielgeschehen dort ein wenig abzuändern, was sogar noch mit einem netten (mich zum Lachenbringenden) Spruch beglückwunscht wurde (und Achievement). Ich Kapitel 5 gab es da auch eine Situation, aber das würde spoilern.

---

Für mich gab es hier immer noch keine gute Begründung, warum das Spiel überbewertet sein soll.


----------



## Nilssont27 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> völligst übertrieben diese Wertung! GTA 4, COD-Teile, etc. alles Meisterwerke die hier zurecht sehr gut bewertet worden. Jetzt kommt aber ein Spiel, mit völlig veralteter Grafik, einem eintönigen Spielsystem (inovativ ist es keine Frage!)und bekommt ne 95er Wertung? Diese gute Frau hat nichtmal nen Vernünftigen Bewegeungsablauf, das sieht aus wie bei Pacman!
> ich sehe in der tat 3 Positive aspekte: Inovation, Charaktere und Witz, aber auch die oben genannten unbestreitbaren negativaspekte!
> Bei anderen Spielen wurde mit der Lupe nach fehlern gesucht und hier wird über grobe schnitzer (z.b.Grafik) einfach mal weggesehn. Da darf sich die Redaktion über die schon gefallenen bestechungsvorfürfer nicht wundern!
> Übrigens, im vergleich zu anderen Spielen ist so ein game doch ratz fatz entwickelt. Auf Grafik muss kaum geachtet werden, die Spielewelt ist schön Linear (was bei jedem anderen Spiel komischerweise immer negativ bewertet wird, nur hier nicht) zieht mal zum Vergleich GTA 4 rein was das fürn aufwand ist son game zu entwickeln.
> ...


   "völlig veraltete Grafik", ja die Source Engine ist nicht mehr die neuste, aber Portal 2 ist alles ander als hässlich.

Portal auch nicht gezockt? eintönig ist das nicht, klar mehr als Portale verschießen und Kisten tragen tut man (aktiv) nicht, aber in CoD tut man ja auch nur schießen.

Portal 2 hat aber nunmal keine Fehler (zumindest in der technik) das ist perfekt gepolisht. habe nie, aber wirklich nie ein Rätsel nicht geschaft, weil die technik versagt hat, auch bugs etc, gab es keine. und hättest P2 gezockt wüsstest du das die Rätsel nicht "einfach so" gemacht worden sein können.

Dagegen war GTA IV (besonderst die PC Version) Software 3. klasse. 

Ja linear ist es, aber kein Schlauch, es gibt ein rätsel (oft in gigantischen Kammern), das löst man, dann kommt das nächste, sowas funktioniert in open world nicht.

Und ja P2 ist besser als Crysis 2 (bei Crysis 1 wirds knapp)


----------



## Stephan1982 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Für mich gab es hier immer noch keine gute Begründung, warum das Spiel überbewertet sein soll.


Ist letztlich auch Wayne! Über Geschmack lässt sich eben streiten! Fakt ist, dass auch andere Leute anscheinend zumindest 95% bzw. Punkte zu viel finden! Auf Metacritic liegt das Spiel nach ca. 1000 User-Bewertungen bei 7,5/10 und nicht bei 9,5/10! 

Siehe: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/portal-2

Ist immer so die Frage, ob man Genre-übergreifend denken darf? Wenn ich das aber tue und mir vorstelle, dass Portal als Spiel mehr Spass bringen und laut der 95%-Bewertung besser sein soll als z.B. Diablo, Starcraft (2), Half Life (2), Oblivion, The Witcher, Crysis (2), Batman Arkham Asylum und und und, dann greife ich mir eben an den Kopf! 

Also liebe Fanboys, lasst einfach auch mal andere Meinungen zu und fordert nicht gleich eine Doktorarbeit bezgl. der Begründung. Es sind genügend Stichwörter gefallen: Grafik, Spielprinzip, Linearität, langweiliges Gameplay...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich gab es hier immer noch keine gute Begründung, warum das Spiel überbewertet sein soll.
> ...


Danke, das klingt doch schon einmal viel annehmbarer.      Man geht zwar erneut nicht auf meine Argumente ein, aber damit muss ich wohl leben. Gut.
Nur möchte ich ergänzen, über Geschmack lässt sich natürlich nicht streiten.      Jeder hat das Recht auf seine Meinung. Wie gesagt, ging es mir bei dir eigentlich um den Ton, das wirkte sehr unfreundlich, besonders im zweiten Kommentar. Wenn das nun geklärt ist, freut mich das.

Zu Metacritic habe ich auch schon geschrieben, dass bei 80% der 0-3 Wertungen in einem Satz in etwa steht "fühlt sich an wie ein DLC zu Portal 1". Und das ist einfach meiner Meinung nach        in keinem Punkt richtig. Die meisten negativen Wertungen, waren auch schon weniger als 12 Stunden nach Spiel-Release da (der Schnitt lag da bei 4,5/10, über 400 positive (bei etwa 50 neuen negativen) kamen erst später)) und das deutet für mich darauf hin (zusammen mit den sehr kurzen Begründungen), dass die Wertungen nur aus einem Impuls entstanden ist, und dabei unverständlicherweise sämtliche guten Spielaspekte völlig außer Acht gelassen werden. Wenn man die Spielzeit mit einbeziehen möchte, okay, aber nur die Spielzeit. Blödsinn.
 Es ist quasi alles neu, von der Grafik, Spielmechaniken, Story. Ich möchte daher auch, wenn dir Portal 1 nicht gefallen hat, gerne Portal 2 empfehlen. Vielleicht ja, wenn es bei 15€ im Preis angekommen ist. Denn es hat sich wirklich viel getan. Der Anfang ist noch recht ähnlich, da man nur seine Portal-Kanone hat aber etwas später geht es dann irgendwie ganz anders (im Vgl zu Portal 1) zu - so viele neue Mechaniken und tolle Charaktere, die es zu einem ganz andere Erlebnis machen als Portal 1.

Den vorletzten Satz hättest du dir aber auch wieder sparen können. Irgendwie wird in letzter Zeit im Internet gerne der Rest als "Kiddies" oder "Fanboys" bezeichnet, wenn Meinungen nicht übereinstimmen. Was soll damit erreicht werden? Sollen sich die Angesprochenen schlecht fühlen? Für mich wirkt das immer eher nach einem Verzweiflungsakt, wenn man sonst nichts zu schreiben hat. Ich möchte dich damit persönlich nicht unbedingt ansprechen, finde es aber irgendwie unpassend.
Mit Fanboy unterstellst du beispielsweise mir (davon gehe ich mal aus, da wir hier mehr oder weniger "diskutieren), dass ich nicht ohne komplette Meinungsverzerrung bewerten kann. Und ich denke, dazu bin ich sehr wohl in der Lage. In meinen Augen haben die Leute, die das Spiel für deutlich überbewertet halten, wie gesagt, noch keine Argumente gebracht, zu denen ich nicht ausführlich und begründet Stellung nehmen konnte oder wollte.
Die Gegenargumente, dabei bleibt es, wirken eher wie unbegründete Behauptungen. Daher rede ich ja auch nur dagegen an. Eine gute Begründung lasse ich gerne ohne Widerworte so stehen, jeder hat eben seine Meinung. Genau so darf ich schreiben, dass ich es anders sehe.

Du spricht von einer Doktorarbeit als Begrüdung, die ich einfordere. Nett dargestellt, allerdings würden mir ein, zwei Sätze Begründung zu jedem Punkt reichen, BEVOR man mir gegenüber abwertend wird.



Edit: Ich denke, ich habe meinen Standpunkt nun deutlich genug gemacht und werde es nun auch dabei belassen. Wenn weiter irgendwelche Behauptungen, oder unbegründete Argumente, warum das Spiel nicht gut (bzw viel  schlechter als dargestellt) sein soll oder Unterstellungen, dass die PCGames absichtlich zu viele Puntke gibt, auftauchen, muss ich das wohl einfach überlesen. Solange niemand wieder herablassend wird.


----------



## Luzif3r (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Luzif3r (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Luzif3r schrieb:
> 
> 
> > völligst übertrieben diese Wertung! GTA 4, COD-Teile, etc. alles Meisterwerke die hier zurecht sehr gut bewertet worden. Jetzt kommt aber ein Spiel, mit völlig veralteter Grafik, einem eintönigen Spielsystem (inovativ ist es keine Frage!)und bekommt ne 95er Wertung? Diese gute Frau hat nichtmal nen Vernünftigen Bewegeungsablauf, das sieht aus wie bei Pacman!
> ...



Ja, ich habe es gespielt, Portal 2 ist in meinen Augen einfach con den Zeitschriften komplett überbewertet! Alle negativaspekte werden eifnach abgetan und als Hinnhembar dargestellt was mich sehr wundert wenn ich sehe wie manchmal bei anderen Spielen einfach fehler Publiziert werden die nichtmal welche sind.
Vll haben sie angst vor dem "großem" valve


----------



## Belandriel (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Portal 2 soll besser sein als Crysis 2    das muss man sich mal reinziehen.



Ja und? Wo ist denn da die Kunst, bei dem linearen Schlauchlevel-Call-of-Honor-Abklatsch?
Wenn sich schon auf Pac-Man bezogen wird... viel mehr Interaktionsmöglichkeiten als Pac-Man bietet Crysis 2 auch nicht gerade. Was waren nochmal sämtliche Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt bei Crysis 2? Ach ja, durch Schläuche laufen und Leute erschiessen, Daumen hoch : D Aber da die Grafik ja so toll ist (Crysis 1 sieht mit dem MsterMod im übrigen 1000x besser aus), ist  das Spiel ja auch gut. Am Rande find ich das total lustig, dass Crysis 1 immer als "Grafikdemo" verschrien war (wahrscheinlich haben die Leute es nicht gespielt) und jetzt finden alle Crysis 2 super ^^


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stephan1982 schrieb:
> ...


ähm ja . . .
vielleicht daran weil es einen _dezenten_ Unterschied macht ob ich in einem Schlauch durch die Offene Welt maschiere und mich dem Haus da nicht von Hinten anschleichen kann sondern den Weg da durch die Vordertür nehmen muss oder ob man als Labbormaus unterwegs ist
Immerhin müsste man dann ja auch bei einem Rennspiel ankreiden das es auch nur ausschließlich in nem Schlauch vorwärts geht und man sich die Wege nicht selbst suchen kann    

Und CoD und Meisterwerk steht wohl auch im Gleichen Verhältniss wie Michael Bay und der Preis für das Beste Drehbuch, Bombast und Krawallaction aber sonst nicht viel dahinter

Außerdem, ließ doch erst mal die "Begründungen" warum Portal 2 so schlecht bewertet wurde, denn dämlicher weise sind die "Kritiker" in der Mehrheit leider nur Dummschwätzer . . .
Und im Übrigen sollte man auch mal schauen ob andere User dem Kappes zustimmen

Auch ist Blöderweise der Vergleich mit Crysis mächtig Banane, denn seit wann ist Portal ein Shooter? Weil man das aus der Ego-Perspektive spielt und einen (Portal-)Kanone hat? Das ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen


----------



## Nilssont27 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Luzif3r schrieb:
> ...


   Ok, dann nehm ich meine Einwände zurück.  aber hier gillt auch wieder, nur weil es dir nicht gefällt, heißt es nicht das es schlecht ist,es ist halt eine besonder art von humor und das spielprinzip ist auch nicht das simple eines CoD oder Crysis 2. Auch ich hätte Portal 2 eine 90+ gegeben. und ich werde weder von Vave geschmiert noch anderst manipuliert.

Ich würde Portal 2 mit Schach vergleichen. Um gut zu sein, muss man sich Zeit nehmen und in ruhe denken. Dass, das nich nicht jeder mag ist klar, aber Schach ist deshalb kein schlechtes Spiel. Mann darf dan naber nicht sagen: Schach ist blöd, sondern Ich kann mit Schach nix anfagen, das ist ein unterschied


----------



## Harf (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Wems nicht gefällt, Pech gehabt. Verpasst man eins der geilsten Spiele die es gibt. Aber das ist ja nicht mein problem, jeder wie er meint


----------



## Morwenth (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Als fan des ersten Teils hatte ich mir den zweiten Teil vorbestellt, und ich bedauere die Entscheidung nicht. ^^

Die Bewertungen der Presse mögen ja alle überaus positiv ausgefallen sein, dass da manche misstrauisch werden, kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber letztendlich zählt ja eigentlich nur, woran man selber Spaß hat, genre- und gameplaymäßig.  Und da wir Menschn ja alle verschiedene Geschmäcker haben, wird es da immer auch verschiedene Meinungen geben.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Also ich finds bis jetzt auch genial.
Bin grade ca 5 minuten an dem fliesband stehen geblieben wo die Turrets sortiert werden. 

- "Template" 
- "Hello?"
-Response"
- "You've messed with the Wrong Turrent!!!!"

Einfach der Hammer!

edit: Noch besser ist eigentlich: "You can't fire me, I quiiiiiiit!"


----------



## RobertHorn (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Spielzeitungen ist natürlich gar nicht daran gelegen weiterhin ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu den Top-Herstellern zu haben! Nein, nein! Es gibt da keine Gefälligkeiten! Gibts ja nirgends! In keiner Branche! Neiiiiiiin! Wach auf! Hinter den Kulissen läuft viel mehr ab als du denkst! Da wird so viel gemauschelt, dass sich die Balken biegen! Nicht nur hier, sondern überall! In der MEdienlandschaft allgemein! Schließlich will man ja auch in den kommenden Jahren noch Probe-DVDs erhalten, Sneak-Peaks bei Valve veranstalten usw.!
> 
> Ich wette, dass es auch Redakteure bei der PCGames gibt denen Portal nicht soooooo superduper gefällt! Sei es wegen dem Humor, dem Spiel-Genre, der Spielzeit oder was auch immer! Im Ergebnis ist aber klar, dass lieber ein Valve-Fanboy-Redakteur den Test schreiben sollte! Denn Valve wäre bestimmt nicht amused, wenn in der PCGames ein 75% Test veröffentlicht wird!
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Valve ist es scheißegal, welche Wertung wir für Portal 2 zücken. Uns immer wieder Mauschelei zu unterstellen ist schlicht unfair.
Übrigens haben wir das Spiel objektiv von ZWEI Redakteuren testen lassen. Und einer davon war nicht unbedingt Portal-Fan. Mit "Honig ums Maul" hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. Dein Zufallsprinzip funktioniert nur in der Theorie, denn was bringt es, wenn ein Action-Experte sagen wir mal ein Adventure testen muss, sich damit rein gar nicht auskennt und sowieso mit dem Genre nichts anfangen kann? Objektivität ade.

Dieses Gerede von der Abhängigkeit kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. Das ist nämlich beiderseitig und somit gesund und munter.


----------



## RobertHorn (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Luzif3r schrieb:
> ...


Was genau sind denn deine Negativ-Punkte?
- Veraltete Grafik? Habe ich im Test angesprochen, trotzdem sieht das Spiel für das, was es darstellen will, gut aus. Ein Portal muss keine High-End-Grafik bieten.

- Eintöniges Spielprinzip? Eintönig ist für mich nicht, mich in jedem Raum selbst auf die Probe zu stellen und herumzuknoblen, bis ich die Lösung habe.

- Bewegungsanimationen von Chell? Besonders lebhaft sieht sie wirklich nicht aus, das ist wahr. Aber frag dich selber mal, ob das irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Spiel hat? Ob es deswegen weniger kreativ oder witzig ist? Ich sage Nein.


----------



## RobertHorn (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stephan1982 schrieb:
> ...


Lies dir Metacritic mal in Ruhe durch. Die Leute regen sich da zu 80% über den überteuerten Tag-1-DLC auf, ohne zu wissen, was der eigentlich macht. Der Rest mag die kurze Spielzeit nicht.
Echte Kritik am Spiel? Selten.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Vielleicht ist die Wertung etwas übertrieben - wie so oft. Interessant, dass das Spiel von zwei Redakteuren getestet worden sein soll. Dann ist wohl die wertungsbestimmende Motivationskurve eine "Schnittkurve" ? Oder hätten nicht doch zwei Motivationskurven dann dargestellt werden müssen ? LOL dazu.

Doch Portal 2 scheint ein neues Tetris zu werden. Schön, dass es "Denkspiele" mit etwas Action noch so weit bringen können, auch wenn die Zugänglichkeit mittlerweile deutlich erschwert ist.


----------



## dangee (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

OT: Find' ich prima, dass Du, Robert, Dir die Zeit nimmt hier mit zu diskutieren, wobei es ja doch leider öfters in Abfälligkeiten seitens der Kritiker abdriftet...

Um ein paar Prozente zu diskutieren ist müßig. Aber P2 ist definitiv ein klasse Spiel, bei moderater Spielzeit (hab selbst 6h gebraucht). Das kann man sagen. Ob einem diese Mordsgaudi in der Zeit wert ist muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden   
Vergleicht man den MP mit anderen - ich sag jetzt mal - shootern, ist dieser natürlich deutlich kürzer. Gibt halt keinen unendlichen Krieg zu gewinnen ála BF/Cod

PS Man kann sicherlich auch Mittelwerte von den Mot-Werten herausrechenen


----------



## RobertHorn (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Wertung etwas übertrieben - wie so oft. Interessant, dass das Spiel von zwei Redakteuren *getestet worden sein sol*l. Dann ist wohl die wertungsbestimmende Motivationskurve eine "Schnittkurve" ? Oder hätten nicht doch zwei Motivationskurven dann dargestellt werden müssen ? LOL dazu.
> 
> Doch Portal 2 scheint ein neues Tetris zu werden. Schön, dass es "Denkspiele" mit etwas Action noch so weit bringen können, auch wenn die Zugänglichkeit mittlerweile deutlich erschwert ist.


Wieso zweifelst du das an? Wir waren zu zweit, Kollege Sascha Lohmüller und ich. Eine zweite Motkurve oder eine Schnittmenge gibt es deswegen aber nicht. Stattdessen gleichen wir unsere Erfahrungen ab, diskutieren über einzelne Abschnitte und deren Benotung. Eine Art Gratmesser und weitere Kontrollinstanz, wenn du so willst.


----------



## marcelbenson (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Das Spiel soll von zwei Moderatoren getestet worden sein...? Wieso findet sich dann hier mal wieder kein einziger Kritikpunkt... Seltsam habe nur ich das Gefühl, dass hier ordentlich bei der Wertung übertrieben wurde? Aber nein, dafür ist der Artikel doch zu kurz... und außerdem... ist Portal 2 nicht einfach perfekt, hmmm?


----------



## marcelbenson (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



marcelbenson schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll von zwei Moderatoren getestet worden sein...? Wieso findet sich dann hier mal wieder kein einziger Kritikpunkt... Seltsam habe nur ich das Gefühl, dass hier ordentlich bei der Wertung übertrieben wurde? Aber nein, dafür ist der Artikel doch zu kurz... und außerdem... ist Portal 2 nicht einfach perfekt, hmmm?


   Ich denke es ist klar, dass der Artikel gut ist, oder? Und man muss ihn ja nicht übertrieben ernst nehmen, immerhin hat ja jeder noch seine eigene Meinung....


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



marcelbenson schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll von zwei Moderatoren getestet worden sein...? Wieso findet sich dann hier mal wieder kein einziger Kritikpunkt... Seltsam habe nur ich das Gefühl, dass hier ordentlich bei der Wertung übertrieben wurde? Aber nein, dafür ist der Artikel doch zu kurz... und außerdem... ist Portal 2 nicht einfach perfekt, hmmm?


najaaa
Das der Artikel so kurz ist liegt aber auch eher daran, dass das die Onlineversion ist


----------



## Luzif3r (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



RHorn schrieb:


> Luzif3r schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nilssont27 schrieb:
> ...


Irgendwie scheint hier keiner zu bemerken, das ich nicht das Spiel an sich kritisiere sondern die meiner Meinung nach viel zu hohe Bewertung! Die Grafik ist einfach für mich schon der größte  Aspekt  bei so einem Spiel niemals 95% zu geben, denn für so eine Wertung muss eigentlich alles stimmen und erst recht soetwas elementares wie die Grafik! 

Naja und die Animation der netten Dame ist gelinde gesagt Unterirdisch. Das sind Details die ihr bei jedem anderen Spiel zurecht bemängelt. 

 Sonst schaut ihr bei spielen immer sehr genau hin (was auch gut ist) aber bei Portal 2 scheint ihr mir etwas sehr locker zu sein. Eure Argumente wie das stört doch nicht oder ändert nichts am Spielgeschehen kann man dann ja auf fast alle andern Spiele auch anwenden, dann gibts nur noch solche 90+ ratings. Bei Crysis 2 wurde zum Beispiel ein Unbefreidiegendes Ende bemängelt aber auch das hatte auch keinen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das Spiel auch Klasse


----------



## Luzif3r (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Enisra schrieb:


> Luzif3r schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> ...


   Du pickst dir auch nur raus was dir gerade passt und verdrehst dann auch noch Aussagen während du einen ton einschlägst der auch sehr schwach ist. 
1. habe ich Portal nicht mit Crysis 2 verglichen sondern die Bewrtung der Spiele....lern lesen und schreiben ohne Kraftausdrücke!
2. Dein Kommentar das die Mehrheit der kritiker Dummschwätzer sind ist auch sehr Glorreich, Glückwunsch tolle Einstellung, außerdem ist es mir wurscht was andere Kritiker sagen, mir gehts um die Bewertung die ich zu hoch finde.
3. Nicht alle CoD Teile sind gut, aber frag dich mal warums immer wieder fortsetzungen gibt? Ach übrigens, spar dir deine Schwachsinnigen vergleiche.
4. Zur Grafik hab ich dich komischerweise nichts sagen hören was mein Hauptargument ist für ne dezentere Bewertung, fällt dir da nicht noch ein toller vergleich dazu ein?

So genug abgekotzt, in Zukunft werd ich deine Komments etc einfach überlesen und die sachlichen Kritiken anhören wie ich sie auch schon gelsen habe und somit auch zugeben muss das ihr mit dem linearen Levelverlauf eigentlich recht habt. Passt bei Portal einfach.


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Luzif3r schrieb:


> Du pickst dir auch nur raus was dir gerade passt und verdrehst dann auch noch Aussagen während du einen ton einschlägst der auch sehr schwach ist.
> 1. habe ich Portal nicht mit Crysis 2 verglichen sondern die Bewrtung der Spiele....lern lesen und schreiben ohne Kraftausdrücke!
> 2. Dein Kommentar das die Mehrheit der kritiker Dummschwätzer sind ist auch sehr Glorreich, Glückwunsch tolle Einstellung, außerdem ist es mir wurscht was andere Kritiker sagen, mir gehts um die Bewertung die ich zu hoch finde.
> 3. Nicht alle CoD Teile sind gut, aber frag dich mal warums immer wieder fortsetzungen gibt? Ach übrigens, spar dir deine Schwachsinnigen vergleiche.
> ...


äh jaaaa, Eigentor?
zu 1. ähm, doch, du vergleichst Crysis mit Portal in dem schon mal den Vergleich mit den Wertungen und mit der Aussage das Portal ein besseres Spiel sei als Crysis
zu 2. ja ne, soviel zum rauspicken, denn man Beachte die Deutlichen Gänsefüßchen bei den Kritikern und außerdem solltest die Gründe mal endlich lesen wenn man schon, obwohl es dir jetzt doch nicht mehr so wichtig ist, die als Beleg dafür herran zieht das die Wertung hier ja offensichtlich zu Hoch ist
zu 3. nur weil sich etwas gut verkauft ist das nicht auch Automatisch ein Meisterwerk, siehe die Fifa-PC-Spiele, Speziell das vor 2-3 Jahren, das totale Grütze war, aber trotzdem sich besser als das damals bessere PES verkauft hat und nur so, nenn mal einen Michael Bay Film wo man sagt: Poa, da kann Watchmen aber einpacken 
4. Stimmt, aber das hat ja dankbarerweise der Robert übernommen

Ach ja, zum Ton, dann sollte man aber auch selbst versuchen nicht in einer ähnlichen weise zu Antworten


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Da der meistgenannte Kritikpunkt hier ja die Grafik ist: Grafik ist beileibe nicht alles. In manchen Genres ist sie sogar völlig nebensächlich. 

Wenn ich ein Rennspiel spiele, oder einen Ego-Shooter oder moderne Sportspiele, dann ist die Grafik wichtig. Schließlich will ich originalgetreue Fahrzeuge über detaillierte Strecken schicken, wiedererkennbare Spitzensportler auf meinem Monitor sehen oder durch beeindruckende Areale laufen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum solchen Spielen weitaus öfter als anderen vorgeworfen wird, Grafikblender zu sein. Die andere Seite der Kritiker-Medaille, wenn man so will   

Bei Indie-, Puzzle- und Arcade-Games (zu denen ich Portal 2 zähle) hingegen ist meiner Meinung nach die Grafik völlig egal. Tetris, Plants vs. Zombies, Professor Layton, Pac-Man und wie sie alle heißen, sind einfach gut, ganz egal wie sie aussehen. Liegt dann in dem Fall am grundsätzlichen Gameplay. Aber davon abgesehen finde ich übrigens, dass Portal 2 gut aussieht, der betagten Engine zum Trotz. Ihr habt allerdings Recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass Chell mies animiert ist. Das ist sie in der Tat. Allerdings sieht man sie nur, wenn man es darauf anlegt und zwei Portale nebeneinander setzt. Wheatley wiederum ist beispielsweise grandios animiert.

Es gibt auch Spiele, bei denen der Faktor Grafik so ein Mittelding ist. Rollenspiele etwa. Wenn sie hübsch aussehen sind und man seinen Charakter mit schicken Rüstungen ausstaffieren kann, ist das natürlich toll. Der Hauptaugenmerk hier liegt aber auf nachvollziehbarer Charakter-Entwicklung, Entscheidungsfreiheiten, der Lebendigkeit der Welt und und und. Nicht umsonst ist WoW Marktführer bei den MMORPGs und nicht umsonst zählen die alten Baldur's Gate-Spiele auch heute noch zu den besten RPGs überhaupt. Obwohl sie mittlerweile hässlich wie die Nacht sind, steckt eben einfach ein toller Rollenspielmotor drin. Gleiches gilt für Diablo 2, an das auch bisher kein Action-RPG rangekommen ist. Eines meiner Lieblings-Rollenspiele ist beispielsweise Daggerfall. Und auch wenn man sich das heute kaum noch anschauen kann, finde ich es besser als Morrowind und Oblivion. 

Legt man zum Vergleich dazu mal ein altes Rennspiel oder einen alten Shooter ein, wird der Unterschied deutlich. Ein Need for Speed 1 will in Zeiten von Dirt 2 niemand mehr zocken.


----------



## Stephan1982 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Dein Zufallsprinzip funktioniert nur in der Theorie, denn was bringt es, wenn ein Action-Experte sagen wir mal ein Adventure testen muss, sich damit rein gar nicht auskennt und sowieso mit dem Genre nichts anfangen kann? Objektivität ade.


Es war schon so gemeint, dass 3 beliebige Action-Redakteure jeweils ein Action-Spiel testen oder 3 beliebige Adventure-Redakteure ein Adventure testen! Mag sein, dass dies auf Grund des vorhandenen Personals und Arbeitsaufwands eben nicht durchführbar ist!

 Andererseits wäre ein Genre-fremder Redakteur als Tester zumindest dafür gut, um mitteilen zu können, wie einsteigerfreundlich das Game ist. Zudem wird ein Spieleredakteur auch fähig sein seinen Senf zu Genre-fremden Games abzugeben, da er in seinem Leben bestimmt schon mal Spiele verschiedener Genre auf seiner Platte hatte! Man könnte ja auch 2 Fachleute und einen Genre-fremden Redakteur testen lassen!




RHorn schrieb:


> Lies dir Metacritic mal in Ruhe durch. Die Leute regen sich da zu 80% über den überteuerten Tag-1-DLC auf, ohne zu wissen, was der eigentlich macht. Der Rest mag die kurze Spielzeit nicht.
> Echte Kritik am Spiel? Selten.


Am meisten habe ich Kritik zur Spielzeit gelesen. Viele User haben das Game in 4-5 Stunden durchgezockt. Manche sogar bereits nach 3 Stunden! Gerade die Spieldauer ist für mich aber mit das wichtigste Argument ein Spiel zu kaufen oder nicht! 40-50€ für 3-5 Stunden Spielzeit zu verlangen ist nicht fair! Das Argument mit den Zusatzstunden durch den Koop lasse ich nicht gelten! Habe z.B. im Freundeskreis keinen einzigen der Portal zockt! Muss ich mir bei jedem neu gekauften Spiel nun einen Mitspieler mieten, damit das Game am Ende doch noch 8-9 Stunden Spielzeit hat! Ne! Das geht nicht! Der Singleplayer-Modus muss an sich schon locker 10 Stunden hergeben damit das Spiel 50€ Wert ist!

Weiterhin sind mir viele negative Kritiken aufgefallen, die beschreiben, dass Portal zu repetetiv ist, was die Spielzeit erst so verkürzt! Viele User schreiben, dass man die Levels in Null komma nix durch hat, da das Leveldesign zu stark an Portal 1 erinnert und man so die Lösungswege meist schon parat hat!

Um es am Ende noch mal klarzustellen! Ich sage nicht, dass Portal "grottenschlecht" ist! Es trifft einfach nicht meinen Geschmack! Zudem finde ich es eben sehr seltsam wie solch ein Spiel, Meisterwerke wie Diablo, Starcraft, Half Life usw. in den Schatten stellen können soll? 

95% ist die höchste Bewertung der gefühlten letzten 10 Jahre! Also "DAS" Überspiel, das jeder gespielt haben sollte! Auch Gamer die bisher nichts mit dem Genre zu tun hatten! Ist dem wirklich so? 

- Bietet Protal unendlichen Spielspass? Nö, paar Stündchen!
- Ist das Spielprinzip so revolutionär? Nö, selbst Prey 1 hatte schon Portale!
- Wird nie dagewesene Monster-Grafik geboten? Nö, Far Cry 1 sieht sogar besser aus!
- Nie gesehene Physik-Spielereien gezeigt? Nö, da gibts etliche Shooter mit zersörbarer Umgebung!
- die epischste Story aller Zeiten erzählt? Nö, die hat Herr der Ringe! Basta!
- KI und Interaktiviätsmöglichkeiten ohne Grenzen präsentiert? Nö!
- Ist dieses Spiel so gut, dass sich Mio. von Leuten in 20 Jahren noch daran erinnern? Nö!

Ich wette nein! Ich kenne sogar jetzt schon etliche Gamer die Portal 1 nicht mal kennen! Im Gegensatz dazu könnt ihr sicher sein, dass man Leute in 50 Jahren noch fragen kann, ob sie damals Diablo gezockt haben und 99% werden den Finger heben! 

Ich kann es anders nicht beschreiben! Ich finde die Bewertung eben im Vergleich anderer Klassiker und Meisterwerke absolut unverhältnismäßig!


----------



## Basshinzu (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dein Zufallsprinzip funktioniert nur in der Theorie, denn was bringt es, wenn ein Action-Experte sagen wir mal ein Adventure testen muss, sich damit rein gar nicht auskennt und sowieso mit dem Genre nichts anfangen kann? Objektivität ade.
> ...


   ich kann KEINES deiner Argumente gut heissen. Du willst dir das Spiel nur schlecht reden, von daher kann dich auch kein Argument zu einer anderen Meinung bewegen. Ich kann dir nur mitteilen was ich vom Spiel halte und wie du dich meiner Meinung nach irrst.
Valve ist ein Entwickler der sehr übergenau an den Projekten arbeitet. Sie lassen sich Zeit, was sich auch in sämtlichen Spielen bemerkbar macht. Half-Life 2 habe ich mittlerweile 6 mal durchgespielt, nie hat sich das Spiel aufgehängt oder waren Bugs bemerkbar. Bei Portal 1 und 2 dasselbe. 
Ob ich ein Spiel durchspiele und wie lange ich dabei brauche, hängt davon ab, wie sehr mich die Atmosphäre, Inszenierung und Story fesselt. Es gibt auch leute, die Half Life 2 in 2 stunden durchzocken oder in Gothic in ner dreiviertel Stunde alle Hauptquests lösen, aber was hab ich davon? Ich glaube kaum dass alle die 4 Stunden für das Spiel gebraucht haben sich neben den Testräumen auch ein mal Umgesehen haben und sich mit der Story auseinandersetzten.
 Portal hat mit seiner Portalkanone was frisches in die Gamebranche gebracht, das einen (wie die Gravity Gun) gerade zu einlädt, verrückte Dinge auszuprobieren. Das wiederrum steigert den Spielspass. Die Prey Portale sind was vollkommen anderes.
Ich habe 7 Stunden gebraucht, um Portal 2 durchzuspielen, dabei hab ich gelacht, hatte Spass, ärgerte mich und genoss den schönen Soundtrack.
Für dich ist das Spiel vllt nur "Lauf von Testraum A zu Testraum B", dann kratzt du allerdings nur an der Oberfläche der Handlung. 
Du kannst keine Spielehandlung mit der eines Filmes vergleichen.

Ausserdem stellt das Spiel Half-Life mit 96 Bewertungspunkten nicht in den Schatten, es ist auf einer Ebene mit ihm, und meiner Meinung nach völlig zurecht.
Den Koop Modus kannst du auch mit anderen Leuten spielen, die das Spiel besitzen, nicht nur mit deinen Freunden. Ich kann dir das Spiel nur wärmstens empfehlen, so wie Teil 1. Die Deutsche Synchro ist mehr als gelungen, ein schöner Soundtrack ist dabei, die Atmopshäre ist echt toll, die Story ist schön erzählt, die Grafik ist Zeitgemäß und die Portalkanonen lassen dich Dinge ausprobieren, von denen man sonst nur träumt.
Definitiv ein Spiel das ich in 10 Jahren nochmals Spielen werde.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Ich denke, so langsam reichen die Diskussionen doch mal, oder?   
Stephan1982 lässt sich nicht überzeugen, er wird bei seiner Meinung bleiben, obwohl er das Spiel nicht kennt - es hat keinen Sinn.


--
Ich zumindest bin jetzt gerade durch, nach 8-9 Stunden. (Spielzeit-Zähler steht bei 12, aber dazu zählt ja auch Zeit im Pause-Menü, also ziehe ich jetzt nach Gefühl einfach mal einiges ab, vermutlich sogar zu viel).

(Kommen keine Spoiler, keine Sorge) Das Ende war so schön. Ich war gefordert, ich war am Staunen (einige Sachen kamen wirklich unerwartet, nicht wahr?    ) ich konnte mich bald nicht mehr halten vor Lachen, ein Szene übertrumphte die nächste... es hat einfach alles gestimmt.
Und Abwechslung ist wirklich durch immer wieder neue Mechaniken und später dann neue Kombinationen dieser Mechaniken bis zum Ende geboten.

Ich sehe mir gerade die Achievements an und muss feststellen, dass ich offenbar einiges nicht gesehen bzw nicht gemacht habe. Zeit für Durchgang 2 also.

Und ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand sagen kann, es ist nichts neues, man kenne die Lösungen der Rätsel schon, weil sie in Portal 1 zu ähnlich waren. Aber in Portal 1 gabs doch nur Energiekugeln und Portale, und jetzt so viel neues, das man gar nicht vergleichen kann. Also ich war sehr gefordert (am Anfang natürlich nicht), und das obwohl ich Portal 1 nun wirklich auswendig kenne.


----------



## spike00 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

So bin jetzt auch grad durch und hab ca. 10 Stunden gebraucht, wurde wunderbar unterhalten und bin mit dem Unfang des Singleplayers zufrieden.

Würde dem Spiel 90% geben..erster wollt ich nur 89% aber das Ende und die Szene am Schluss sind sehr geil...der Würfel mit den Herzen XD

Das Spiel ist ein sehr guter Nachfolger des ersteln Teils und sogar besser...
Aber der einzige Höhepunkt war das Ende...

Für eine Wertung über 90% erwarte ich Besonderheiten wie dichte Atmosphäre, höherer Zerstörungsgrad mit dem dadurch steigenden Spielspass und Wiederspielwert, neue Grafikeffekte, besondere Erzählweise, neue Geniale Ideen  etc.

Solche Sachen hat Portal 2 einfach nicht...die Gele und der Schwebestrahl sind keine revolutionären Ideen wo man staunt, das Repertoire wurde daduch aber gut erweiter.


Für den dritten Teil hätt ich schon paar Vorschläge:
zb. einen Kampfstock mit dem man gegen Roboter kämpfen kann-> ich würde die Portalkanone auf der Seite am Arm festmachen,
ein Spieggel um um Ecken sehen zu können , Reinigungsroboter die die Flüssigkeiten beseitigen kommen,...


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

gegenüber allen negativ bewertungen hier...wenns ein spiel ist was euch nicht interessiert....wieso streitet ihr dann hier rum? ihr müsst diesen artikel hier nicht lesen 

ich spiele nun schon seit knapp 15 jahren (angefangen bei monkey island etc.) und habe auch sehr sehr viele spiele gezockt die "Meisterwerke" waren (Starcraft, Diablo, Half-life etc.) und muss sagen...Portal gehört mit in diese liste...wer das nicht verstehen kann...tja ganz einfach...es ist nicht euer Genre oder ihr seit einfach zu "dumm" oder "faul" um euern kopf anzustrengen.


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

achso...4 Stundewn Spielzeit grenz schon an nen Speedrun  also darf man diese zeit nicht als "Spieldauer" ansehn....dann würde morrorwind nur 8min Spieldauer haben...nur mal so als gegen argument


----------



## schulle2512 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Streitet euch nicht esst lieber nen Kuchen


----------



## sharoth (22. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Ich fand Portal 1 einfach genial. Der Nachfolger ist zumindest im Singleplayer einfach bei weitem nicht so gut wie der erste Teil. Die Story ist zwar großartig, aber da liegt auch das Hauptproblem von Portal 2. Das ganze Spiel ist einfach zu linear und einfach geworden. Es gibt kaum Puzzles die man auf mehrere Arten lösen kann. Eine weitere Sache die mich extremst nervt, ist die Einschränkung der spielerischen Freiheit, die man noch im ersten Teil hatte. Die Source Engine war dafür berüchtigt, das man fast alle Gegenstände frei bewegen konnte. Nun kann man nicht mal mehr Stühle bewegen oder Tassen aufheben. Portal 1 war kurz und knackig in meinen Augen eine 92er Wertung. Portal 2 Konzentriert sich zustark auf die Story und vernachlässigt dabei den Knobelaspekt, dann fallen auch noch interessante Möglichkeiten des ersten Teils, wie zum Beispiel das ausnutzen von rumliegenden Gegenständen oder Portal-Bumping weg um neue Lösungsmöglichkeiten zu suchen. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt in meinen Augen ist auch das Fehlen von Advanced Chambers oder Challenges, sprich all das was beim Vorgänger einen Anreiz zum Wiederholen gab. Meine Werteung für den Singleplayer 87 Punkte. Im Co-Op bin ich noch nicht fertig, aber bis her bin ich auf keine harte Nuss gestoßen. Portal 2 ist zwar immernoch ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber sicherlich nicht das Top-Spiel, das 95% bekommt.


----------



## Luzif3r (23. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dein Zufallsprinzip funktioniert nur in der Theorie, denn was bringt es, wenn ein Action-Experte sagen wir mal ein Adventure testen muss, sich damit rein gar nicht auskennt und sowieso mit dem Genre nichts anfangen kann? Objektivität ade.
> ...


----------



## TimmyJo (23. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



UtC-4TuNe schrieb:


> gegenüber allen negativ bewertungen hier...wenns ein spiel ist was euch nicht interessiert....wieso streitet ihr dann hier rum? ihr müsst diesen artikel hier nicht lesen
> 
> ich spiele nun schon seit knapp 15 jahren (angefangen bei monkey island etc.) und habe auch sehr sehr viele spiele gezockt die "Meisterwerke" waren (Starcraft, Diablo, Half-life etc.) und muss sagen...Portal gehört mit in diese liste...wer das nicht verstehen kann...tja ganz einfach...es ist nicht euer Genre oder ihr seit einfach zu "dumm" oder "faul" um euern kopf anzustrengen.



seh ich genauso! Das Spiel ist einfach Kinoreif! Angefangen beim sehr geilen Einstieg der durchweg bis zum Ende anhält. Story Technisch, wie auch die Erzählweise spielt einfach auf einem ganz anderem Niveau im gegensatz zu anderen Spiele die in letzter Zeit veröffentlichen wurden.  
Man kann sich wunderbar in das Spiel reinversetzen und bis zum Ende stockt der Atem. Witz, Spaß und Köpfchen alles was man braucht für so ein Meisterwerk! 
Und vorallem es ist auch einfach mal was anderes als der Einheitsbrei in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Das spiel ist der Hammer gewesen, was von valve auch nicht anders zu erwarten war, ein ganz neues spielerlebnis, die story die dialoge der figuren im spiel, wirklich klasse gemacht selten so gelacht und so viel spass gehabt in einem spiel.Und das ohne auch nur 1 tropfen blut zu vergiesen oder irgendwelche leute zu töten!


----------



## Honk-A2 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Das in der Orange-Box beiliegende Portal hat mich schon sehr begeistert. Ich war jedoch enttäuscht über den Umfang. Das war dann aber auch schon alles, was ich zu bemängeln hatte.
Nun fragt sich wie ich einen wirklichen  Mängel an Portal 2 finden soll.
Einfach gesagt: Das dem Wort 'perfekt' am naheliegendste Spiel, dass ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## Dosentier (24. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

So ich habe Portal 2 nun auch durch uns muss sagen, das ist wirklich 
eins der besten Spiele dich ich je gespielt habe und das waren schon 
einige.

Bei Portal 2 hat einfach alles gestimmt und es kam in keinster weise irgendwie Langeweile auf , eher im Gegenteil.

Was das Ende angeht, das zähle ich nun auch zu meinen Top 5 Enden in Videospielen einfach nur genial , vielen Dank Valve für dieses Erlebnis


----------



## kornhill (24. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Hui. Ich habe es jetzt 3 Mal durchgespielt (2x Englisch 1xDeutsch) und n guten Teil vom Coop gemacht. Im Allgemeinen habe ich noch nie ein Spiel 3 mal am Stück durchgespielt, und bei Portal 2 habe ich es nicht mal wirklich mitbekommen. Es unterhält jede einzelne Sekunde!

Wenn man einfach durchrennt, wird man einiges verpassen kann das Spiel aber in 4h ca. abschliessen. Wenn man das erste mal spielt wird man um einiges länger brauchen. Erfolge wie "Portrait of the Lady" oder "Ship Overload" können auch nocht gut beschäftigen. Zumal diese Erfolge der Geschichte und der Stimmung noch weiter zutragen.

Was man erwähnen kann. Die deutsche Übersetzung ist grossartig und hält ein sehr hohes Niveau! Natürlich gehen ein paar Kleinigkeiten verloren, aber im grossen und ganzen kann man die Übersetzung nur als verdammt gut bezeichnen, auch wenn sie gegen die englische Version das Nachsehen hat.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Habe mir gestern das Bundle aus Portal1 und 2 bei Steam gezogen, da mich der Test doch irgendwie inspiriert hat, mich mit diesem Spiel mal zu beschäftigen. 

Ich war anfangs skeptisch, da ich bisher keine großartigen Erfahrungen mit Knobelspielchen gemacht hatte. Aber ich muss sagen, dadurch dass die Lernkurve in Teil 1 und 2 so genial ausfällt (stetig und spürbar), merkt man gar nicht wirklich, wie man von Minirätseln zu den knackigen übergeleitet wird. Und die Genugtuung beim Lösen war um so höher.

Ich kann dem Testergebnis nur zustimmen. Die Wertung ist voll verdient, selten wurde ich so gut von einem Spiel unterhalten. Und hey...ich musst nicht mal irgendwelche Leute umbringen um ans Ziel zu kommen, sondern nur zur Abwechslung mal ein bissl mein Hirn einschalten. 

LG
RodWeiler


----------



## BeiserSchwab (25. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Dieses Spiel ist wirklich brilliant  Ich kann der Meinung der Redaktion über die Passagen tief im Inneren des Unternehmens aber nicht zustimmen- selbst die sind aufgrund der sehr guten Atmosphäre eine Wucht und die zerfallende Firma eine Augenweide. Spiel des Jahres


----------



## FRfutzi01 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Ich muss auch sagen, dass dies das beste Game ist, das ich je gespielt habe. Ohne Übertreibung.


----------



## saubermann666 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Um es am Ende noch mal klarzustellen! Ich sage nicht, dass Portal "grottenschlecht" ist! Es trifft einfach nicht meinen Geschmack! Zudem finde ich es eben sehr seltsam wie solch ein Spiel, Meisterwerke wie Diablo, Starcraft, Half Life usw. in den Schatten stellen können soll?
> 
> ...


Deine Argumente sind aber auch nicht so überzeugend. Du sagst selbst es trifft nicht deinen Geschmack. Das trifft wiederum auf 80% deiner Beispiele meinerseits zu.

-Prey 1 und Portale? Hab von dem Spiel gehört, ging aber im Gegensatz zu Portal 1 an mir vorbei.
-Far Cry 1 und Gafik? Ja, war nett, hab ich aber nach ein paar Leveln aufgehört zu spielen weils irgendwie öde war.
-Zersörbare Umgebung? Hab ich in Portal nicht gebraucht, so ohne Monsterwummen ^^
-Herr der Ringe und epische Story? Mag sein, aber HdR interessiert mich echt nicht die Bohne (ist aber Filmtechnisch wirklich nett inszeniert)
-KI/Interaktivitätsmöglichkeiten ohne Grenzen? Warum muss den sowas grenzenlos sein? Selbst ein Buch das von der eigenen Phantasie lebt bietet Grenzen, um die Geschichte voranzutreiben.
-Wird das Spiel in 20 Jahren in Erninnerung bleiben? Mal sehen... Ich hab auch noch so einige Spiele gut in Erinnerung behalten, die eigentlich nicht so die bringer waren. Portal 2 hat do doch recht gute Chancen, da darin so einige markane Szenen/Zitirmöglichkeiten vorkommen.

Übrigens, Diablo und Starcraft find ich auch öde. Echt. Ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Aber wenn ich die Beschreibungen durchlese, warum manche die 2 Spiele für die Spiele überhaupt halten, kann ich das verstehen. Half-Life 1 ist dafür für mich das Spiel schlecht hin. Kein anderes Spiel ist mir so in Erinnerung geblieben. Daran kommt Portal 2 evtl. nicht ganz ran, aber im _Gesamtkonzept_ hab ich seit sehr langer Zeit kein besseres Spiel gespielt. Und deswegen ist mir auch die relativ kurze Spielzeit egal. Dafür hab ichs gleich 2x (fast) hintereinander gespielt (deutsch/englisch), und fands immer noch gut. Dieser Unterhaltungswert ist mir persönlich lieber als ein "ewig" langes Spiel.
Dafür gibts andere Spiele


----------



## abe15 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Da ich Portal 2 nun auch durch hab: Mein Senf.

Hammer geiles Game. Absolut gerechtfertigte Wertung. So viel Liebe zum Detail, so viele kleine Sachen die einen immer wieder zum Lachen bringen. Das Spiel ist einfach nur super. Hab nichts auszusetzen und warte ab jetzt gespannt auf Portal 3


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> ... Das Argument mit den Zusatzstunden durch den Koop lasse ich nicht gelten! Habe z.B. im Freundeskreis keinen einzigen der Portal zockt!


Ich auch nicht - doch schon der 2. Random Mitspieler war perfekt auf mich zugeschnitten, und wir  haben gemeinsam gerätselt, wie man die jeweiligen Level schafft.



> Weiterhin sind mir viele negative Kritiken aufgefallen, die beschreiben, dass Portal zu repetetiv ist, was die Spielzeit erst so verkürzt! Viele User schreiben, dass man die Levels in Null komma nix durch hat, da das Leveldesign zu stark an Portal 1 erinnert und man so die Lösungswege meist schon parat hat!


Es gibt lediglich rund 5 Level, die deutlich an Portal 1 erinnern - bei dem Rest musst du neu mitdenken.



> - Bietet Protal unendlichen Spielspass? Nö, paar Stündchen!


Bieten andere SP Titel unendlichen Spielspaß? Nö ebenfalls nur ~10 Stunden.



> - Ist das Spielprinzip so revolutionär? Nö, selbst Prey 1 hatte schon Portale!


... die man allerdings nicht selbst setzen konnte und damit von der Funktionsweise im Gameplay deutlich passiver sind.
Abgesehen davon: Wenn man bis zu einer absoluten Spielprinziprevolution warten will, kann man sich ja nur ~1Spiel/Dekade kaufen ... 



> - Wird nie dagewesene Monster-Grafik geboten? Nö, Far Cry 1 sieht sogar besser aus!


Wayne Grafik? Viel wichtiger ist doch das Spielprinzip. 



> - Nie gesehene Physik-Spielereien gezeigt? Nö, da gibts etliche Shooter mit zersörbarer Umgebung!


Na toll, dann schießt man einfach die Levelwand kaputt und läuft aus dem Raum raus, oder wie?
Wäre bei dem Spielprinzip doch völlig daneben.



> - die epischste Story aller Zeiten erzählt? Nö, die hat Herr der Ringe! Basta!


Wer hat denn behauptet, Portal 2 hätte eine "epische" Story?
btw: HdR ist ein Buch/Film, Portal 2 ein Spiel und da ist es ganz gut, daß da mehr Wert auf den Spielspaß gelegt wird.



> - KI und Interaktiviätsmöglichkeiten ohne Grenzen präsentiert? Nö!


Und als nächstes kommt der Vorwurf, Portal 2 sei ein schlechtes Spiel, weil es ja keine Open World bietet ...?
Der Witz ist doch gerade, daß man innerhalb dieser Spielgrenzen denken soll.



> - Ist dieses Spiel so gut, dass sich Mio. von Leuten in 20 Jahren noch daran erinnern? Nö!


Das werden wir erst in 20 Jahren wissen.


----------



## Nesquick_John (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

hab das spioel jetz auch durch (ca. 6 stunden für den sp gebraucht), muss aber trotz der recht kurzen spiezeit sagen, dass es sich jetz schon gelohnt hat. so viel witz und tolle charaktere, die so wunderbar unmenschlich sind (weathley ftw  ), und dazu noch die anfangs einfachen und dann schwerer werdenden rätsel, dass man einfach super durchkommt und am ende doch ein paar mal grübeln muss. einfach toll. endlich mal eine total unepische story, bei dem ganzen "ich bin einsamer held und rette die welt" oder "ich bin in der us army und rette die welt", die aber so viel witz und hintergrund bietet und einem einfach nicht alles gesagt wird und ein wirklich tolles finale. es lohnt sich, die wertung ist wirklich gerechtfertigt


----------



## Maddi20 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

wo bleibt das SDK ?????


----------



## UthaSnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

Mein Senf:
ICH KANNS NICHT STARTEN!!!!!
Ich lande imemr wieder aufm Desktop egal was ich tue und muss nun auf eine Lösung Seitens Valve warten.... 

Bin sehr verärgert darüber!
Man kauft das Spiel im Laden, muss es dann aber nocheinmal KOMPLETT runterladen (was bei mir - aufgrund einer langsamen KAFF-VERBINDUNG - (18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Stunden gedauert hat!!!!!), 
dann will man spielen und ohne eine Fehlermeldung landet man auf dem Desktop!
Die vermeindlichen Lösungen im Internet bringen nichts und ob man ein Steam Spiel zurückgeben kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln!
Das ist jetzt leider schon das dritte(!) Steam Spiel mit welchem ich Probleme habe und überlege mir langsam vollständig(!) auf Konsole überzusteigen!
Da mach ich lieber n paar Abstriche inner Grafik, leg aber das Spiel ein und es funktioniert SOFORT!
habe 20 PS3 Titzel und mit keinem(!) ein einziges Problem!
In den ganzen 2 PS3 jahren hatte ich bisher nur 1 problem, ein Absturz(!)

Das musste jetzt mal raus!


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Mein Senf:
> ICH KANNS NICHT STARTEN!!!!!
> Ich lande imemr wieder aufm Desktop egal was ich tue und muss nun auf eine Lösung Seitens Valve warten....
> 
> ...


Runterladen muss es nur der der sich nicht informiert.

Es gibt irgendwie einen Befehlszusatz, "steam.exe /install e: " oder so, da wird Steam "gezwungen" von DVD zu installieren. Desweiteren bin ich der Meinung dass Valve Spiele eigentlich ziemlich "bugfrei" sind.


----------



## UthaSnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

*hust* schande über mich diese datei hab ich nun bei erneuter installation auch gefunden ^^  mein fehler 

bugfrei oder nicht, da hat sicherlich jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen!
bspw. hatte ich mal bei HL2 den fehler, dass wenn ich im Hauptmenü meine maus bewege der pc einfriert! 
oder bei Episode One sich die Sprache automatisch auf englsich gestellt hat ohne irgendein zutun... 
und ich denke nicht das es am system lag da es zwei unterschiedliche sind bzw. waren ^^
aber wie gesagt da hat jeder seine ganz eigenen erfahrungen!

im üprigen läuft das spiel jetzt (durch einen crack den ich mir untergeladen hab)

trotzdem bleibt de rgedanke des wechsels!
am pc muss man dutzende von programmen installieren (die dann nicht ordnungsgemäß funzen) wie z.B. "Social Club" -.-
Ich vermisse die guten alten zeiten wo der einzige Schutz eine Seriennummer war 

Meinung zu Portal 2:
Das Spiel an sich ist extrem lustig und ein schönes Rätselspaß


----------



## UthaSnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*

PS: allerdings hatte ich auch mal den guten Zufall das (ohne mein zutun) Episode 2  uncut war


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Portal 2: Ein großartiges Spiele-Meisterwerk - Von Anfang bis Ende ein tolles Erlebnis*



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Ich lande imemr wieder aufm Desktop egal was ich tue und muss nun auf eine Lösung Seitens Valve warten....


 Nö. du kannst hier ein Support Ticket erstellen: http://support.steampowered.com/



> Bin sehr verärgert darüber!
> Man kauft das Spiel im Laden, muss es dann aber nocheinmal KOMPLETT runterladen


Nö, muss man nicht.
DVD einlegen, Setup.exe aufrufen (oder direkt im Autostartmenü auf _installieren _klicken, und das Spiel wird von der DVD installiert.


----------



## Glump (24. März 2015)

Das Videospiel "Portal 2" wird als Meisterwerk betrachtet, seitdem es am 19. April 2011 auf den Markt kam. Die Top-Rezensenten Boyd und Mason haben sich vor das Spiel hingesetzt, um festzustellen, ob es wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt. Das Videospiel macht sehr viel Spaß und ist schwer. Man wird mit vielen Rätseln beschäftigt. Portal 2 bietet auch eine gute Stimmung. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich diesem Videospiel 9 von 10 Punkten geben.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2015)

Glump schrieb:


> Das Videospiel "Portal 2" wird als Meisterwerk betrachtet, seitdem es am 19. April 2011 auf den Markt kam. Die Top-Rezensenten Boyd und Mason haben sich vor das Spiel hingesetzt, um festzustellen, ob es wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt. Das Videospiel macht sehr viel Spaß und ist schwer. Man wird mit vielen Rätseln beschäftigt. Portal 2 bietet auch eine gute Stimmung. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich diesem Videospiel 9 von 10 Punkten geben.



aha.


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2015)

Glump schrieb:


> Das Videospiel "Portal 2" wird als Meisterwerk betrachtet, seitdem es am 19. April 2011 auf den Markt kam. Die Top-Rezensenten Boyd und Mason haben sich vor das Spiel hingesetzt, um festzustellen, ob es wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt. Das Videospiel macht sehr viel Spaß und ist schwer. Man wird mit vielen Rätseln beschäftigt. Portal 2 bietet auch eine gute Stimmung. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich diesem Videospiel 9 von 10 Punkten geben.



Leichenschänder !


----------

